# Think Tank > Political Philosophy & Government Policy >  The Official Alt Right Thread

## AmericanSpartan

Where are my follow agents of reclamation and restoration of Liberty, Culture, and Tradition?

----------


## AuH20

I generally like what the Alt Right brings to the table, but some veer off into no man's land with the race stuff. Culture > Race in my eyes.

----------


## AmericanSpartan

> I generally like what the Alt Right brings to the table, but some veer off into no man's land with the race stuff. Culture > Race in my eyes.


You can not and will  not have a free and prosperous society with people with sub 100 IQ but nothing.

----------


## AmericanSpartan

An hour 42 onword really does sum it up.

----------


## tod evans

> You can not and will  not have a free and prosperous society with *people with sub 100 IQ* but nothing.


^^^^^^^^^ So speaketh the oracle ^^^^^^^^^^^

----------


## Voluntarist

xxxxx

----------


## presence

_Negros are an obsolete race. They can serve no purpose. While they were,  like all low IQ people, at one time useful as dumb labor, technology  has long since made them non-economical. The world in general would be  better off if they went extinct._


how am I doing?

----------


## otherone

> Where are my follow agents of reclamation and restoration of Liberty, Culture, and Tradition?

----------


## AuH20

> You can not and will  not have a free and prosperous society with people with sub 100 IQ but nothing.


Organizing a society on the principle of IQ and IQ alone sets a very dangerous precedent. Under your regime, Ashkenazi jews would be at the top of the caste system, since they boast the highest IQ in the world. Did you ever arrive at the logical conclusion that a group smarter than yourself could theoretically raise the benchmark higher to say 135 and consequently deem you as subhuman as well?

----------


## phill4paul

Kill blacks, kill gays, kill sub 100 IQ'ers, wooohoo this is some kinda freedom forums.

----------


## Origanalist

> You can not and will  not have a free and prosperous society with people with sub 100 IQ but nothing.


Lol, "but nothing"? Someone with such a high IQ should be able to write a clear and concise sentence.

----------


## specsaregood

> Organizing a society on the principle of IQ and IQ alone sets a very dangerous precedent. Under your regime, Ashkenazi jews would be at the top of the caste system, since they boast the highest IQ in the world. Did you ever arrive at the logical conclusion that a group smarter than yourself could theoretically raise the benchmark higher to say 135 and consequently deem you as subhuman as well?


The alt-right cucks are perfectly fine with being in the middle of the pyramid, they just don't want to be at the bottom.   In fact, they probably welcome it as they want to be ruled by big daddy telling them where to go and how to do it.

----------


## presence

> Organizing a society on the principle of IQ and IQ alone sets a very dangerous precedent. Under your regime, Ashkenazi jews would be at the top of the caste system, since they boast the highest IQ in the world.


To be fair, a life of study of the Talmud is to a typical IQ test; as spending your life studying Barron's test prep is to taking the SAT:  Relative to the common unread man, the Ashkenazi are silently cheating.

----------


## Todd

> You can not and will  not have a free and prosperous society with people with sub 100 IQ but nothing.


There is one race.  Everything else is tribalism.  And culture/status/and access to education have a lot to with how intelligent people are.  You people who think genetic makeup has anything to do with a culture's ability to harness brain power are absolutely ignorant.

----------


## Voluntarist

xxxxx

----------


## AuH20

OP, please read. 

http://www.newyorker.com/tech/fronta...ple-are-stupid




> For more than five decades, Daniel Kahneman, a Nobel Laureate and professor of psychology at Princeton, has been asking questions like this and analyzing our answers. His disarmingly simple experiments have profoundly changed the way we think about thinking. *While philosophers, economists, and social scientists had assumed for centuries that human beings are rational agents—reason was our Promethean gift—Kahneman, the late Amos Tversky, and others, including Shane Frederick (who developed the bat-and-ball question), demonstrated that we’re not nearly as rational as we like to believe.*
> 
> *When people face an uncertain situation, they don’t carefully evaluate the information or look up relevant statistics. Instead, their decisions depend on a long list of mental shortcuts, which often lead them to make foolish decisions.* These shortcuts aren’t a faster way of doing the math; they’re a way of skipping the math altogether. Asked about the bat and the ball, we forget our arithmetic lessons and instead default to the answer that requires the least mental effort.


Too bad we can't test for wisdom as opposed to something as singular as IQ.

----------


## cajuncocoa

//

----------


## CaptUSA

> When people face an uncertain situation, they dont carefully evaluate the information or look up relevant statistics. Instead, their decisions depend on a long list of mental shortcuts, which often lead them to make foolish decisions. These shortcuts arent a faster way of doing the math; theyre a way of skipping the math altogether. Asked about the bat and the ball, we forget our arithmetic lessons and instead default to the answer that requires the least mental effort.


But the assumption here is that those shortcuts aren't rational in themselves.  People will skip the math when they think it doesn't matter to them.  That is a rational response as well.  Unfortunately, those same people have been brainwashed into believing that they should be voting.

----------


## Cabal

My thoughts on the alt right, and generally anything that the douchebag OP has to say on just about any subject:

----------


## cajuncocoa

//

----------


## otherone



----------


## PierzStyx

> You'd probably want an upper limit on IQ as well. On average, groups with higher IQs tend to favor things like gun control and other statist measures


Absolutely. This idea that some ephemeral IQ will result in more freedom is idiotic. People accept the arguments that sound best. And intelligent people are just as susceptible to academic language and "what studies prove" as the uneducated rock farmer who can't write their own name. It is all about speaking the language, not how smart you are. Of course, even if such foolishness were true, it wouldn't change the fact that even stupid people have inherent inalienable rights to be respected and promoted. The whole argument from people like Spartan is so historically ignorant that it is dumbfounding that anyone actually believes it. But, again, it is all about language and how you can manipulate data, not about rights and freedom.

----------


## PierzStyx

> OP, please read. 
> 
> http://www.newyorker.com/tech/fronta...ple-are-stupid
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad we can't test for wisdom as opposed to something as singular as IQ.


IQ is an ephemeral notion to begin with. It doesn't test how smart you are, just how many facts and formulas you can regurgitate at any given moment. But that isn't intelligence.

----------


## RonPaulGeorge&Ringo

IQ tests don't really tests facts or even "formulas."  They're exercises in pattern-recognition and logic. 

 "Intelligence" may be hard to definitively quantify. So is "strength."  But if you asked me who's stronger, I'd ask you what their bench press numbers are.  And if you asked me who's smarter, I'd ask you what their IQs are.  It's as reasonable a measure as anything.

----------


## erowe1

> You can not and will  not have a free and prosperous society with people with sub 100 IQ but nothing.


If your own IQ is above 100, you have certainly done a good job of pretending otherwise over your tenure on this website.

----------


## cajuncocoa

//

----------


## brandon

> You can not and will  not have a free and prosperous society with people with sub 100 IQ but nothing.


The funniest part is that this guy has no clue how IQ is measured. It's designed to be a normal distribution with half the population below the mean (100).  If you remove people at the bottom of the curve then everyone elses score shifts down to keep the mean at 100.  So basically you'd have to remove everyone from society.

----------


## brandon

> IQ is an ephemeral notion to begin with. It doesn't test how smart you are, just how many facts and formulas you can regurgitate at any given moment. But that isn't intelligence.


That's not how IQ tests work at all. They are basically the complete opposite of that. They are designed so that no prior knowledge base is really needed.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> IQ tests don't really tests facts or even "formulas."  They're exercises in pattern-recognition and logic. 
> 
>  "Intelligence" may be hard to definitively quantify. So is "strength."  But if you asked me who's stronger, I'd ask you what their bench press numbers are.  And if you asked me who's smarter, I'd ask you what their IQs are.  It's as reasonable a measure as anything.


The commonest test, last I checked (10-13 years ago or so), is the WAIS III. WAIS III tests a lot of things, and is designed to test without bias. It doesn't give one number as your IQ. There are separate scores for language skills, spatial ability, digit span, etc. (well beyond pattern-recognition and logic) IMO, this is the test people should rely on instead of the Binet test and others.

----------


## idiom

IQ is highly over-rated. Discipline, persistence, and individualism are the driving factors of western civilization. It allows people with sub 100 IQ's to achieve and contribute more than OP probably has.

If you believe in your values then you shouldn't be worried about letting them stand on their own in a no holds barred cage match.

God forbid the darkies became more successful at being white. What a terrible outcome that would be. One might actually have to compete on their own merit and effort rather than cruising on the effort of their ancestors.

----------


## Voluntarist

xxxxx

----------


## Dr.3D

> If your own IQ is above 100, you have certainly done a good job of pretending otherwise over your tenure on this website.


Maybe he thought they were grading on a *sliding* scale.    

Knew some professors who used that scale.

----------


## AuH20

The real shame is that the Alt Right is great on promoting anti-interventionism, exposing Lincoln and combating cultural Marxism in it's many forms. But then you have some nefarious elements trying to drag people towards the white supremacist end.

----------


## cajuncocoa

//

----------


## otherone

> I'm not too happy with their opinion of the role for women in society either. I rather prefer 2016 to 1816.


The real problem with this group is they believe individualism to be the cause of the world's problems.   They are just another flavor of collectivism.

----------


## Origanalist

> As best as I can tell it was 9 hours and 19 minutes (9:19) from his first post back to his last post before being banned again.
> 
> Insanity: Doing the same things over and over while expecting different results. 
> Unless he's a cat; in which case it's just par for the course.


Hey! I like the results I get.

----------


## Dr.3D

> Hey! I like the results I get.


Well, you cats have nine lives and so it's easy come easy go... better watch it and remember the story of the *Three Wishes* in Aladdin's Magic Lamp.

----------


## ThePaleoLibertarian

ITT: No one (with the possible exception of the deceased American Spartan) knows what the alt-right is.

And no, I'm not a member or a devotee. The alt-right is a wave to be ridden, and it'll crash sooner rather than later.

----------


## Voluntarist

xxxxx

----------


## Dr.3D

> 


Thank you for the memories.....

I think Roger is a genius.

Let me reciprocate.....

----------


## idiom

> ITT: No one (with the possible exception of the deceased American Spartan) knows what the alt-right is.
> 
> And no, I'm not a member or a devotee. The alt-right is a wave to be ridden, and it'll crash sooner rather than later.





> The alt-right is a right-wing movement of ideologies that are an alternative to mainstream American conservatism.[1] It has "more in common with European far-right movements than American ones"[2] and is unified by nationalism,[3] opposition to multiculturalism and immigration, rejection of egalitarianism,[2][4] and support for Donald Trump.[2][5][6] The alt-right encompasses neoreaction, racialism, identitarianism, archeofuturism,[7] white nationalism, Southern-secessionism,[2] and other right-wing beliefs. The term was introduced by Richard Spencer’s AlternativeRight.com in 2010, gained prominence in 2015 after being identified by critics, and became more popular in 2016 after being mentioned on television.[2][5][8] The alt-right is younger than mainstream conservatism.[2][5][6]
> 
> Some in the alt-right describe it as a big tent or collection of belief systems.[7][14] The alt-right encompasses neo-reactionaries, white nationalists, nativists, and many other political positions. Commonalities shared across the otherwise loosely defined alt-right include anti-Jewish and anti-Zionist views, disdain for mainstream politics, and strong support for Donald Trump.[6][15][16] This support is largely based on the heavy value the alt-right places on strength and authority.[6][17] Adherents view mainstream conservatives with ridicule and have also been credited for originating and using the term "cuckservative",[2][18] a neologistic epithet described by some as racist.[19] In addition, sources like Newsday and the Cornell Review note the alt-right’s strong opposition to both legal and illegal immigration and their hardline stance on the European migrant crisis.[6][20] In addition, the alt-right has a strong focus on identity.[21] Members of the alt-right use social media and the internet to organize and share their beliefs,[21][22] particularly on image boards like /pol/. The alt-right rejects terms like racist and bigot as meaningless and displays a contempt for political correctness.[18][20]





> Alternative Right refers to two publications, a website created by Richard Spencer and Colin Buchan Liddell which was hosted at AlternativeRight.com[1] and funded by NPI America,[2] and the "New Alternative Right" webzine which is edited by Liddell and Andy Nowicki.
> 
> The magazine addressed the need for an "alternative" to mainstream right-wing ideas that embraced ideas current in the European New Right and other post-war right wing writing.[3] Its nationalist stance attracted criticism from left-wing groups such as the Anti-Defamation League[4] and it has been accused by The Atlantic of being a "white supremacist" site.[5]
> 
> In 2012, Alternative Right published an article entitled "Is Black Genocide Right?" The article stated that the black race "has contributed almost nothing to the pool of civilization" and asked "whether Black Genocide is something worth considering"; after drawing widespread criticism, the article was deleted from the site.[8]


Care to expand on the definition?

----------


## cajuncocoa

//

----------


## mczerone

> Lol, "but nothing"? Someone with such a high IQ should be able to write a clear and concise sentence.


This is something that I'm seeing more and more. Not just typos, text-speech, or slang, but plain incoherence.

It seems to correlate with the alt-right and Berners.

----------


## AuH20

I wish I could cram all of this on a bumper sticker:




> *Like Cormac McCarthy says, good people hardly need governing, and bad people can't be governed at all. The world is filling with people incapable of any level of independent living. They require authoritarian levels of institutional support or they just devolve into chaos, like Libya, Syria, Honduras, Guatemala, Somalia, etc. This is why immigration is cultural and political suicide for libertarians.* *A libertarian country would have to be ringed with barbed wire and patrolled with machine guns, to keep out all the people who will out-thug, out-vote and out-breed the libertarians.*


Our prospects are not bright. It's the revenge of the third world, and a part of me can't entirely blame them. Nevertheless, they will destroy the remnants of Western Civilization in the process.

----------


## cajuncocoa

//

----------


## AuH20

> Everything you need to know about the alt-right in a graphic
> Google some of the terms on this graphic...it's ugly stuff.


It depends what branch we are talking about.

----------


## cajuncocoa

//

----------


## otherone

> I wish I could cram all of this on a bumper sticker:

----------


## juleswin

> I wish I could cram all of this on a bumper sticker:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Like Cormac McCarthy says, good people hardly need governing, and bad people can't be governed at all. The world is filling with people incapable of any level of independent living. They require authoritarian levels of institutional support or they just devolve into chaos, like Libya, Syria, Honduras, Guatemala, Somalia, etc. This is why immigration is cultural and political suicide for libertarians. A libertarian country would have to be ringed with barbed wire and patrolled with machine guns, to keep out all the people who will out-thug, out-vote and out-breed the libertarians.
> 			
> ...


Its posts like these from Trump supporters that make it impossible for me to join any kind of temporary alliance with them. We have a situation where France, Britain, Germany, US, Turkey, Saudi Arabia, Jordan, Israel, UAE are all attacking one country with foreign mercenaries and they look at all the evidence and come to the conclusion  that says that Syrian natives resisting is a sign that they need a tyrant to rule over them. 

You know, I have always read the Gandi response to the question "what does he think of western civilization?" and always think his response was over the top but when you look at the way the west treats their colonies and areas they want to dominate, that answer of "it would be a good idea" is not that crazy.

----------


## Occam's Banana

> On average, groups with higher IQs tend to favor things like gun control and other statist measures


This. The warfare-welfare regime under which we live was not created by stupid people.

I'd much rather live in country of mostly sub-100 IQs where people just "live and let live" than in a country of mostly over-100 IQs where people arrogantly imagine that they're clever enough to make the world a better place (whatever that means) if only they were in charge.

Intelligence and wisdom are entirely different things - and "smart" people are _at least_ as prone to being fools as "dumb" people are, if not more so.

IOW: The problem isn't with "dumb" people - the problem is with "smart" people who ought to know better ...

----------


## AuH20

> Its posts like these from Trump supporters that make it impossible for me to join any kind of temporary alliance with them. We have a situation where France, Britain, Germany, US, Turkey, Saudi Arabia, Jordan, Israel, UAE are all attacking one country with foreign mercenaries and they look at all the evidence and come to the conclusion  that says that Syrian natives resisting is a sign that they need a tyrant to rule over them. 
> 
> You know, I have always read the Gandi response to the question "what does he think of western civilization?" and always think his response was over the top but when you look at the way the west treats their colonies and areas they want to dominate, that answer of "it would be a good idea" is not that crazy.


I think you're conflating the grievous sins of the elites with this particular viewpoint on the state of the world. I desire the internal maintenance of Western Civilization without exploitation and global dominance. I do not have any illusions that I can somehow interfere with the established natural order of life on this planet and socially engineer cultures to be compatible with Western Civilization. That is simply a preposterous notion and something the neoconservatives deeply believe at their core. 




> In the affairs of nations, the American conservative feels that his country ought to set an example to the world,* but ought not to try to remake the world in its image. It is a law of politics, as well as of biology, that every living thing loves above all else—even above its own life—its distinct identity, which sets it off from all other things. The conservative does not aspire to domination of the world, nor does he relish the prospect of a world reduced to a single pattern of government and civilization.* —Russell Kirk

----------


## AuH20

> 


Doom would likely be a fan of Curtis Yarvin. heh.

----------


## juleswin

> I think you're conflating the grievous sins of the elites with this particular viewpoint on the state of the world. I desire the internal maintenance of Western Civilization without exploitation and global dominance. I do not have any illusions that I can somehow interfere with the established natural order of life on this planet and socially engineer cultures to be compatible with Western Civilization. That is simply a preposterous notion and something the neoconservatives deeply believe at their core.


And who exactly do you think enables the elites to commit their sins? I have yet to see an elite man a military base in some foreign land or fly and land an attack helicopter. Likewise the sins of the elite come back to benefit the Average man living in the west, do you ever sit and wonder what would happen to the value of your money if the dollar lost its reserve status tomorrow, what would happen to the state budgets, county budgets etc etc?

So yes, I am conflating the two groups because they enable each other.

----------


## AuH20

> And who exactly do you think enables the elites to commit their sins? I have yet to see an elite man a military base in some foreign land or fly and land an attack helicopter. Likewise the sins of the elite come back to benefit the Average man living in the west, do you ever sit and wonder what would happen to the value of your money if the dollar lost its reserve status tomorrow, what would happen to the state budgets, county budgets etc etc?
> 
> So yes, I am conflating the two groups because they enable each other.


Mortal creatures with material needs will rationalize anything, even murder. I don't think this is a purely American flaw. The way we can ween or alleviate others from embracing this path is through the promotion of free enterprise without any strings attached. Do you really think that U.S. military's recruitment drives would be as successful, if there was a greater variety of employment or business creation? Of course not.

----------


## idiom

> I wish I could cram all of this on a bumper sticker:
> 
> 
> 
> Our prospects are not bright. It's the revenge of the third world, and a part of me can't entirely blame them. Nevertheless, they will destroy the remnants of Western Civilization in the process.


Its not the third world that is full of co-dependent adults.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Care to expand on the definition?


Definitions that all include Trump? Must be a brand new political category. No doubt those with a subscription to SPLC Daily can keep up with all of the new collectives of people that must be grouped together, guilted by association and demonized.

----------


## Origanalist

> This is something that I'm seeing more and more. Not just typos, text-speech, or slang, but plain incoherence.
> 
> It seems to correlate with the alt-right and Berners.


Well; the afrcans and Incas are all sub' cottage chese and fruit.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

All of this talk about IQ. Is this part of this new alt-right movement? Is Stefan Molyneux considered a member of this wide ranging category of people? He seems to mention it a lot now. Where's Dannno to explain?

Seems to me that Molyneux has violated a basic principle:

----------


## AuH20

> Its not the third world that is full of co-dependent adults.


The third world is filled with individuals who exhibit r-selected psychology. Look at the high birth rates in the face of staggering poverty.There is no appreciation for resources in many of these societies. In layman's terms, think of the West as the wolf and the more simpler cultures as the rabbit. Contrast quality over quantity in the prioritization of an organism's survival goals. 




> A concept in biology which postulates that nature will tend to produce two different psychologies, each adapted to a specific environment.* It states that animals which are competitive and protective of family, sexually selective and monogamous, imbued with regard for two parent family life, desirous that offspring wait until mature to mate, and loyal to in-group are designed to produce highly fit and competitive offspring, designed to compete in an environment of resource scarcity.*
> 
> *Animals that exhibit a cowardly nature, promiscuous mating strategy, single parenting style, early sexualization of young, and no loyalty to in-group* *are designed to exploit a resource glut by producing as many offspring as possible, as fast as possible, without regard to offspring quality.*

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Too bad we can't test for wisdom as opposed to something as singular as IQ.


There is a test that is as old as mankind. It isn't perfect, it's prone to error and corruption, but it has a very long history. We call them _criminals_.

Criminals are bad for society. Always have been, always will be. The more complex the definition of criminal, the more prone to corruption. As a simple rule, murder, theft, robbery, assault, destruction of others property are pretty universal in defining a criminal.

----------


## idiom

> The third world is filled with individuals who exhibit r-selected psychology. Look at the high birth rates in the face of staggering poverty.There is no appreciation for resources in many of these societies. In layman's terms, think of the West as the wolf and the more simpler cultures as the rabbit. Contrast quality over quantity in the prioritization of the organism's survival goals.


I think you will find those who have grown up in abject poverty have a much better grip on the value of resources than the average American. No group on earth sits at home consuming resources like Americans. In the third world everything is life and death competition.

Your r/K selection is backwards. By focusing on a single stat you miss the broad picture.

*"Look at me, I'm all K selected, I'm an Apex predator!"* Horse$#@!. How many times have you killed someone for food or to survive in your own neighborhood? When have you ever had to fight for anything other than pride? You have food, water, heat, shelter, gasoline, transport, education all on demand.

The high-birth rate is a response to the expectation of losing off-spring. Plenty of apex predators have large litters.

You get one of these too

----------


## AuH20

> I think you will find those who have grown up in abject poverty have a much better grip on the value of resources than the average American. No group on earth sits at home consuming resources like Americans. In the third world everything is life and death competition.
> 
> Your r/K selection is backwards. By focusing on a single stat you miss the broad picture.
> 
> *"Look at me, I'm all K selected, I'm an Apex predator!"* Horse$#@!. How many times have you killed someone for food or to survive in your own neighborhood? When have you ever had to fight for anything other than pride? You have food, water, heat, shelter, gasoline, transport, education all on demand.
> 
> The high-birth rate is a response to the expectation of losing off-spring. Plenty of apex predators have large litters.
> 
> You get one of these too


Why are you getting so emotionally worked up? For one, I never insinuated I was purely K, as if I'm taking down enemies with my bare hands. Secondly, your criticisms apply to the shadow that now describes American society. Nevertheless, American society successfully grew from the principles imbued into it by it's Protestant predecessors. In a K dominated society, resource scarcity typically reinforces conservative behavior and rejects the r psychology.

----------


## AuH20

If you wish to understand more about r/K selection theory & how it applies to humans, watch this dialogue between Stefan Molyneux and Bill Whittle.

----------


## ThePaleoLibertarian

> Care to expand on the definition?


Well, first of all, it's debatable whether or not NRx is even a part of the alt-right, I'm of in the camp who says it is not, or, at best, tangentially related. Nick Land agrees:

http://www.xenosystems.net/what-is-the-alt-right/

I'm a NeoReactionary (though labels bore me). I sympathize with much of alt-right though, and I adhere to the adage "no enemies to the right". I am not one of them, however, and if you want a real definition of alt-right, ask someone like Richard Spencer (who I do like). What I can do is try to illustrate the differences between NRx (me) and the alt-right.

NeoReaction: Rejection of modernity (wholecloth, including the nation state), the right of exit, hierarchy, Darwinian ultra-capitalism, anti-democracy, anti-egalitarianism (races, genders, individuals, everything), traditionalism, transhumanism, techno-feudalism, a rejection of any state that claims to be doing good for "the people", whether through the ballot box or a Stalinist or Hitlerian takeover), esotericism, romanticism, anti-populism, a rejection of both nationalism (in principle, though not necessarily practically) and globalism (in principle and practically), anti-socialism (national, international, universal), castes, kings, the Carlylean "great man", imperialism, and counter revolution.

Alt-Right: Ethno-nationalism, ethno-socialism, right wing anti-capitalism, in-group egalitarianism, race struggle instead of class struggle, populism, fascism, national capitalism, "Third Way", neo-paganism, the idea that culture is a purely biological construct, archeo-futurism, anti-globalism, and racial identity.

As you can see, there is some overlap, but NRx is much more robust and a much better school of thought in my opinion. NRx has rejected modernity entirely, whereas the alt-right wants to salvage the modernity of centuries past (or at least their idea of it). They're modernity's bastard sons clamoring for their birthright. They will not get it, not in the way they expect.

Regardless of what happens with Trump, the alt-right will be a short lived fad, though memetically they will likely craft some important victories. Like progressives, they will eat each other. It's already started with the whole Roosh V fiasco recently. The SJW bubble popped in 2015, the alt-right bubble will do the same within the next five years or so.

----------


## ThePaleoLibertarian

> Everything you need to know about the alt-right in a graphic
> Google some of the terms on this graphic...it's ugly stuff.


There is nothing wrong with anything or anyone on that chart. Most of those people are pretty libertarian, especially in the Political Philosophy, Techno-Futurist and Economist camps.

----------


## AuH20

> Well, first of all, it's debatable whether or not NRx is even a part of the alt-right, I'm of in the camp who says it is not, or, at best, tangentially related. Nick Land agrees:
> 
> http://www.xenosystems.net/what-is-the-alt-right/
> 
> I'm a NeoReactionary (though labels bore me). I sympathize with much of alt-right though, and I adhere to the adage "no enemies to the right". I am not one of them, however, and if you want a real definition of alt-right, ask someone like Richard Spencer (who I do like). What I can do is try to illustrate the differences between NRx (me) and the alt-right.
> 
> NeoReaction: Rejection of modernity (wholecloth, including the nation state), the right of exit, hierarchy, Darwinian ultra-capitalism, anti-democracy, anti-egalitarianism (races, genders, individuals, everything), traditionalism, transhumanism, techno-feudalism, a rejection of any state that claims to be doing good for "the people", whether through the ballot box or a Stalinist or Hitlerian takeover, esotericism, romanticism, anti-populism, a rejection of both nationalism (in principle, though not necessarily practically) and globalism (in principle and practically), anti-socialism (national, international, universal), castes, kings, the Carlylean "great man", imperialism, and counter revolution.
> 
> Alt-Right: Ethno-nationalism, ethno-socialism, right wing anti-capitalism, in-group egalitarianism, race struggle instead of class struggle, populism, fascism, national capitalism, "Third Way", neo-paganism, the idea that culture is a purely biological construct, archeo-futurism, anti-globalism, and racial identity.
> ...


What do you think about Green Anarchists? Could they fit into the NeoReactionary camp?

----------


## ThePaleoLibertarian

> What do you think about Green Anarchists? Could they fit into the NeoReactionary camp?


No, because NRx is pro-civilization and anarcho-primitivists are tribalist and ant-civ. They view tribes as egalitarian and civilization as inherently hierarchical. They're actually right, though. Anarchists claim they're against all hierarchy, they then must be against technology. No way around it. 

There is an offshoot from NRx called Heroic (romantic) Reaction or HRx which dabbles in Luddism, but their theories are at best half-baked. NRx (at least as I identify it) doesn't reject technology and ertainly doesn't reject civilization.

Archeo-futurists would be the alt-right version of green anarchists.

----------


## otherone

> No, because NRx is pro-civilization and anarcho-primitivists are tribalist and ant-civ. They view tribes as egalitarian and civilization as inherently hierarchical. They're actually right, though. Anarchists claim they're against all hierarchy, they then must be against technology. No way around it. 
> 
> There is an offshoot from NRx called Heroic (romantic) Reaction or HRx which dabbles in Luddism, but their theories are at best half-baked. NRx (at least as I identify it) doesn't reject technology and ertainly doesn't reject civilization.
> 
> Archeo-futurists would be the alt-right version of green anarchists.


For someone bored by labels, you certainly seem interested in them.

----------


## ThePaleoLibertarian

> For someone bored by labels, you certainly seem interested in them.


Maybe. If a label has utility, there's no reason not to use it. My main problem with them is when they obfuscate more than they explain, and allow people to dismiss someone because they're associated with a label (whether self-described or otherwise).

----------


## cajuncocoa

//

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> ITT: No one (with the possible exception of the deceased American Spartan) knows what the alt-right is.
> 
> And no, I'm not a member or a devotee. The alt-right is a wave to be ridden, and it'll crash sooner rather than later.


Judging by the views of the people calling themselves alt-right, I'd say it's about 95% white nationalism these days. 

Even neoreaction, the more intellectual subset of the alt-right, is being overrun by white nationalists.

It's a shame, since what's valuable in the alt-right/neoreaction (like opposition to democracy) is being crowded out.

----------


## cajuncocoa

//

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> Yes. There's a whole BLOB (category) on that graphic I posted that's labeled "ETHNO-NATIONALISTS"....whatever in the world could that mean? White-Nationalism, maybe? Google one of the examples that are linked to that category, and you'll have your answer. It'll be crystal clear. Just as crystal clear as ThePaleoLibertarian's (sic) opinions on the subject have always been.


Yup, and it's no secret; they're quite open about being white nationalists.

Read the blog "the right stuff," one of the most popular alt-right sites.

I like to monitor it to take their pulse, and it's pretty much all white nationalism all the time.

...and it's mostly not of the libertarian-ish sort we sometimes see here at RPF (keep out the Mexicans to protect liberty, etc). 

They don't _care_ about liberty; they want large authoritarian government; they are violently anti-capitalist, as much as any Bernie supporter. 

In other words, they're neo-NAZIs, to put it bluntly.

----------


## Voluntarist

xxxxx

----------


## Voluntarist

xxxxx

----------


## idiom

If there is one thing I can identify about the alt-right, it doesn't see people as individuals, but as groups. Its collectivist quackery.

There is a mirror image of it called the alt-left. Its like white nationalists who prefer Bernie Sanders over Trump.

----------


## ThePaleoLibertarian

> Judging by the views of the people calling themselves alt-right, I'd say it's about 95% white nationalism these days. 
> 
> *Even neoreaction, the more intellectual subset of the alt-right, is being overrun by white nationalists.*
> 
> It's a shame, since what's valuable in the alt-right/neoreaction (like opposition to democracy) is being crowded out.


Really? Where do you see this? I read NRx blogs like are Social Matter, Radish (criminally under-updated), XenoSystems (Nick Land), Amerika, the Orthosphere and the tragially defunct Unqualified Reservations. I don't really see any of these places being overrun by white nationalism. These blogs _do_ talk about race realism, HBD and the like, but you have to discuss those things to understand the modern world. I don't see them overrun by ethno-nationalism.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> Really? Where do you see this? I read NRx blogs like are Social Matter, Radish (criminally under-updated), XenoSystems (Nick Land), Amerika, the Orthosphere and the tragially defunct Unqualified Reservations. I don't really see any of these places being overrun by white nationalism. These blogs _do_ talk about race realism, HBD and the like, but you have to discuss those things to understand the modern world. I don't see them overrun by ethno-nationalism.


I've seen a lot of Trumplove in the past few months (which can only be based in ethno-nationalism). 

Pick one of the aggregators and search back, you'll find an enormous number of pro-Trump articles.

It's not nearly as bad as the broader alt-right, but it's still there.

----------


## AuH20

> I've seen a lot of Trumplove in the past few months (which can only be based in ethno-nationalism). 
> 
> Pick one of the aggregators and search back, you'll find an enormous number of pro-Trump articles.
> 
> It's not nearly as bad as the broader alt-right, but it's still there.


I think there is an element of ethnonationalism involved for some, but it's not all about the pipe-dream of salvaging a white nation (the white race is a purely 19th century creation by the way) that never really existed in America.  What made the humble beginnings of this country special were the Protestant core beliefs and British enlightenment ideals. Any further deluge of nonconforming immigrants (including white Europeans) into a nanny-state of this size & scope will likely finish off what the progressives started with the Wilson administration.  The prospect of literally paying for my own demise does not thrill me one bit.

----------


## Voluntarist

xxxxx

----------


## RestorationOfLiberty

> I think there is an element of ethnonationalism involved for some, but it's not all about the pipe-dream of salvaging a white nation (the white race is a purely 19th century creation by the way) that never really existed in America.  What made the humble beginnings of this country special were the Protestant core beliefs and British enlightenment ideals. Any further deluge of nonconforming immigrants (including white Europeans) into a nanny-state of this size & scope will likely finish off what the progressives started with the Wilson administration.  The prospect of literally paying for my own demise does not thrill me one bit.


No before that it went by Christendom.

Sorry you guys can not understand or accept the fact that Whites have no desire or need to be replaced in our nations.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> No before that it went by Christendom.
> 
> Sorry you guys can not understand or accept the fact that Whites have no desire or need to be replaced in our nations.


Do you believe that white people collectively own the land in majority white countries?

----------


## cajuncocoa

//

----------


## RestorationOfLiberty

> Do you believe that white people collectively own the land in majority white countries?


Do you believe White people have the right to be/stay the majority in their own nations?

----------


## RestorationOfLiberty

> AmericanSpartan returns?



Who?

----------


## GunnyFreedom

One of the larger ironies that has gone missed in this trainwreck of a thread, is the fact that the IQ scale is a curve.  The score "100" is designated as "average" and all other scores plotted on a vaguely bell shaped curve from that point.  So if you get rid of everyone below 100 IQ, voila!  Half of your society is now under 100 IQ!  The only question is, do we keep killing all the dumb people off until there is only one person left?  What are the chances the dumber one kills off the smarter one first to save their own life? Now your whole purge ends up in stupidity.  And extinction.  Congratulations!

----------


## silverhandorder

First I need to point out that I am against getting rid of anyone. Can't believe I have to say this.

The IQ stuff I don't understand too well. I heard as gunny says that 100 is the average. Yet I also hear people say IQ of society increasing and that some societies have an avg IQ much lower then 100. 

So then how can both statements be true?

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> Do you believe White people have the right to be/stay the majority in their own nations?


Nope

The only right is the right of the individual to his property.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> First I need to point out that I am against getting rid of anyone. Can't believe I have to say this.
> 
> The IQ stuff I don't understand too well. I heard as gunny says that 100 is the average. Yet I also hear people say IQ of society increasing and that some societies have an avg IQ much lower then 100. 
> 
> So then how can both statements be true?


When your average is global, some subsocieties will be higher or lower than others.  I think CONUS average is 105?

Over time the 'mean' (designated as 100) can shift along base quanta (ie how many questions/concepts mastered) without moving the 100 score away from the mean.  The statement that IQ is increasing is equivalent to saying "the mean is shifting towards a greater degree of mastery" but that does not prevent "the mean" from still being designated as 100.

----------


## RestorationOfLiberty

> Nope
> 
> The only right is the right of the individual to his property.


Well sorry you feel that way, sorry you also you can not understand  that the income groups do not share you values, culture, or political views and will gladly take everything you have away.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> Well sorry you feel that way, sorry you also you can not understand  that the income groups do not share you values, culture, or political views and will gladly take everything you have away.


Judging by their voting behavior, that describes virtually everyone in the country, of any race. 

...including you, if you're voting Trump.

----------


## RestorationOfLiberty

> Judging by their voting behavior, that describes virtually everyone in the country, of any race. 
> 
> ...including you, if you're voting Trump.


Who are you voting for? Johnson? Well that is a vote for Hilary, so I guess you love open borders, Islamic immigration, gun control, higher taxes, etc.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> Who are you voting for? Johnson?


Yup




> Well that is a vote for Hilary


No, it's a vote for Johnson. 




> so I guess you love open borders, Islamic immigration, gun control, higher taxes, etc.


The first two don't bother me at all. 

The latter two I oppose, which is why I'm not voting for either Trump or Hillary, who are both tax & spend, anti-gun leftists.

----------


## RestorationOfLiberty

> Yup
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's a vote for Johnson. 
> 
> 
> 
> The first two don't bother me at all. 
> ...


All you will do is give away just any votes to allow Hilary to win, same as your kind did in the CO and VA Gov races...

Well guess what? The first two are major causes of the last tow. Sorry if you can not understand that some groups/cultures will not vote for Liberty but subvert and destroy it.

But some people never learn.

----------


## GunnyFreedom



----------


## r3volution 3.0

> All you will do is give away just any votes to allow Hilary to win, same as your kind did in the CO and VA Gov races...


As you may have noticed, there's a large "Stand With Rand" icon under my avatar.

I'm a registered Republican, not a member of the LP.

As far as the VA race, the LP should have endorsed Cucinnelli instead of running Sarvis; no one was more pissed than I about that cluster$#@!.

...and all of this has nothing to do with the current election cycle. 

Trump is not Cucinnelli, Trump is Hillary.




> The first two are major causes of the last tow.


Nope, they're not. 

Native born Americans voting for social democrats like Trumplarry is the cause. 




> Sorry if you can not understand that some groups/cultures will not vote for Liberty but subvert and destroy it.


You seem to be unable/unwilling to acknowledge the fact that whites vote overwhelmingly for the policies you claim to oppose. 

...which makes nonsense of your argument. 




> But some people never learn.


Indeed

----------


## RestorationOfLiberty

> As you may have noticed, there's a large "Stand With Rand" icon under my avatar.
> 
> I'm a registered Republican, not a member of the LP.
> 
> As far as the VA race, the LP should have endorsed Cucinnelli instead of running Sarvis; no one was more pissed than I about that cluster$#@!.
> 
> ...and all of this has nothing to do with the current election cycle. 
> 
> Trump is not Cucinnelli, Trump is Hillary.
> ...


Oh here we go "Trump is the same thing as hiltery", no they are vast difference on major issues, sorry you can not understand this.

One person will keep out 1st and prevent 2nd generation radicals via banning Islamic  immigration, which will led us to ending the need for the Patriot Act and the countless billions we waste on the police state while the other wants to import Islamic hordes full $#@!ing steam ahead....

Massive difference.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> Oh here we go "Trump is the same  thing as hiltery", no they are vast difference on major issues, sorry  you can not understand this.
> 
> One person will keep out 1st and prevent 2nd generation radicals via  banning Islamic  immigration, which will led us to ending the need for  the Patriot Act and the countless billions we waste on the police state  while the other wants to import Islamic hordes full $#@!ing steam  ahead....
> 
> Massive difference.


http://truthinmedia.com/trump-suppor...ta-collection/




> 2016 Republican presidential candidate and billionaire real estate mogul  Donald Trump said that he supports reauthorizing the USA PATRIOT Act  and bulk cell phone metadata collection by the National Security Agency  in an interview on the Hugh Hewitt Show earlier this month.

----------


## RestorationOfLiberty

> http://truthinmedia.com/trump-suppor...ta-collection/


Is he perfect? No, but he will tackle the main need for such programs. Islamic Immigration.

----------


## cajuncocoa

//

----------


## tod evans

> No before that it went by Christendom.
> 
> Sorry you guys can not understand or accept the fact that Whites have no desire or need to be replaced in our *nations*.


Which nation(s) do you presume to speak on behalf of the white populace?

And, who specifically gave you that authority?

----------


## RestorationOfLiberty

> Which nation(s) do you presume to speak on behalf of the white populace?
> 
> And, who specifically gave you that authority?


What do you have against people remaining the dominant group in the nations they founded?

----------


## tod evans

> What do you have against people remaining the dominant group in the nations they founded?


Okay kiddo, try really hard to stay on track...........

I asked you a simple question, if you refuse to answer it why would you presume I'll answer one of yours?

Try again.

----------


## cajuncocoa

//

----------


## acptulsa

> Who are you voting for? Johnson? Well that is a vote for Hilary, so I guess you love open borders, Islamic immigration, gun control, higher taxes, etc.





> Oh here we go "Trump is the same thing as hiltery"...


Really?

You're going to come in here and spew the same old 'a third party couldn't win even if half the country gets totally disgusted with the two major party candidates' fearmongering spiel, completely denying what any idiot can see--that Johnson draws at least as many votes from disaffected Democrats as disaffected Republicans--and then accuse _us_ of using a tired, bull$#@! line when we quite reasonably point out the great number of similarities between those major party candidates?

And this isn't trollish behavior on a liberty forum because...?

Why don't we just change the name of this place to _Ron Paul Newsletters II_ so lurkers know what to expect?

----------


## RestorationOfLiberty

> I don't feel the need to dominate, and I don't worry about groups. I hate collectivism.



Well guess what, other groups do not have the same views and would gladly dominate you and they hate freedom. 

Sorry you can not understand that when other groups become the majority they have the power and means to legally screw you out of what you have. Not sure if you understand how bad democracy can be when you are replaced by a hostile group.

----------


## cajuncocoa

//

----------


## RestorationOfLiberty

> Really?
> 
> You're going to come in here and spew the same old 'a third party couldn't win even if half the country gets totally disgusted with the two major party candidates' fearmongering spiel, completely denying what any idiot can see--that Johnson draws at least as many votes from disaffected Democrats as disaffected Republicans--and then accuse _us_ of using a tires, bull$#@! line when we quite reasonably point out the great number of similarities between those major party candidates?
> 
> And this isn't trollish behavior on a liberty forum because...?
> 
> Why don't we just change the name of this place to _Ron Paul Newsletters II_ so lurkers know what to expect?


The math proves he can not win, I am sorry that you can not understand this. 

Its not trollish because trolling is not my intent. Sorry if you can not understand the shift is towards Libertarianism mixed with Nationalism.

----------


## RestorationOfLiberty

> Help me -rep this troll please.


So you can not refute or accept the facts so your action is "shut it down"...Sure you are not a neo con?

----------


## acptulsa

> Well guess what, other groups do not have the same views and would gladly dominate you and they hate freedom. 
> 
> Sorry you can not understand that when other groups become the majority they have the power and means to legally screw you out of what you have. Not sure if you understand how bad democracy can be when you are replaced by a hostile group.





> The math proves he can not win, I am sorry that you can not understand this. 
> 
> Its not trollish because trolling is not my intent. Sorry if you can not understand the shift is towards Libertarianism mixed with Nationalism.


The only way he _cannot_ win is not math--the period of persuasion is still underway--it's a totalitarian nation still trying to pretend to its citizenry it's a republic.  We don't have proof of this, and never will if we just assume it's true and give the bastards the votes they want from us.

And pretending individualism and collectivism can be blended in some way without the most fundamental, basic tenets of individualism being lost is trolling.  And lying.  And stupid.




> So you can not refute or accept the facts so your action is "shut it down"...Sure you are not a neo con?


You said your piece, it is refuted, and now you are adding nothing of any substance--but you are still blathering, or to put it another way, you're spamming.

How long do you intend to hold reasonable individualists hostage by spamming the forum?

----------


## cajuncocoa

//

----------


## RestorationOfLiberty

> I've already refuted your nonsense every time you've thrown something out this morning, but you're embarrassing this site with your blatant racism. (You don't even know what a neocon is. )


How is wanting a group to retain majority rule/power in the nation they founded "racism"?

You can not even answer that basic question and yet you attack me as if I am some sort of bad person for having such a view.

----------


## cajuncocoa

//

----------


## RestorationOfLiberty

> There would be no way to explain that to you in any way that your little brain could understand it, because you're incapable of seeing people as individuals. You can only see groups, races, nationalities, cultures. I am telling you I DON'T CARE about anything that a group retains. I am an individual. I don't identify myself the way that you do.


So you claim intellectual superiority and run away?

I see groups as they are, how they act, how the vote, and their threat they posse to me based on their actions.

Of course you do not care, you claim moral superiority to all because you are a contrarian and refuse to do basic things out of some desire to be seen as 'good".

What you are doing is short sighted and much to the harm of Liberty minded people.

----------


## acptulsa

> So you claim intellectual superiority and run away?
> 
> I see groups as they are, how they act, how the vote, and their threat they posse to me based on their actions.
> 
> Of course you do not care, you claim moral superiority to all because you are a contrarian and refuse to do basic things out of some desire to be seen as 'good".
> 
> What you are doing is short sighted and much to the harm of Liberty minded people.


Better than refusing to do what is good, and instead trying to divide Americans against each other, and trying to defeat certain candidates and get other candidates (without regard to whether or not they are inferior candidates) installed because you want the superficial collective you identify with to win--and then trying to propagandize people into believing that this sort of collectivism is 'Liberty minded'.

I don't know what you think this forum was founded to accomplish, but that ain't it.

----------


## tod evans

> How is wanting a group to retain majority rule/power in the nation they founded "racism"?


The group that founded the USA is long since dead and buried.

If, and it's a great big if at this point, you can actually tie your linage to the group(s) of people who founded this country, what gives you the authority to claim stewardship for their actions?

Is there some law or edict with which you claim authority?

How many generations back is one permitted to go under this theory?

What of the generations that fell between "The Founding" and now? Which groups are permitted to claim stewardship?

You make statements as though they're fact and then query upon them, back up your assertions with the very least, an opinion....

Try to flesh out your position before stepping up, it's possible you might not sound like quite so much of an idiot.

----------


## acptulsa

> The group that founded the USA is long since dead and buried.
> 
> If, and it's a great big if at this point, you can actually tie your linage to the group(s) of people who founded this country, what gives you the authority to claim stewardship for their actions?
> 
> Is there some law or edict with which you claim authority?
> 
> How many generations back is one permitted to go under this theory?
> 
> What of the generations that fell between "The Founding" and now? Which groups are permitted to claim stewardship?
> ...


The right of heredity is a thing claimed by monarchs, and monarchy is specifically forbidden by the U.S. Constitution.

Now.  How is promoting collectivism and unconstitutional monarchy not trolling this forum, again?

----------


## RestorationOfLiberty

> Better than refusing to do what is good, and instead trying to divide Americans against each other, and trying to defeat certain candidates and get other candidates (without regard to whether or not they are inferior candidates) installed because you want the superficial collective you identify with to win--and then trying to propagandize people into believing that this sort of collectivism is 'Liberty minded'.
> 
> I don't know what you think this forum was founded to accomplish, but that ain't it.


How is supporting the dispossession of a group by others that will vote away your rights a good thing?

I divide Americans into two groups, those that support and are conductive to Liberty and those who are not, sorry if you can not see understand that some people are hostile and will destroy things you care about.

You seem to think atomization is needed for Liberty, it isn't.

Still no answer, I think we know we you do not provide one, its because you cant or your answer would tear asunder your egalitarian views as they are wrong and detached from reality.

----------


## tod evans

> The right of heredity is a thing claimed by monarchs, and monarchy is specifically forbidden by the U.S. Constitution.
> 
> Now.  How is promoting collectivism and unconstitutional monarchy not trolling this forum, again?


The poor child has obviously been both bullied and neglected...

It's apparent to me that he's found a cyber-group he can identify with on the surface and felt the need to come share his new-found wisdom and companionship...

Why? I can't say...

----------


## RestorationOfLiberty

> The right of heredity is a thing claimed by monarchs, and monarchy is specifically forbidden by the U.S. Constitution.
> 
> Now.  How is promoting collectivism and unconstitutional monarchy not trolling this forum, again?


Clearly you ignore the writings of the Founders. "For ourselves and our posterity", kind of lays out their view.

But hey keep thinking you can take in other groups and some how they will vote for Liberty when the math clearly proves you wrong.

Have fun with your ideas if America looks like on big California and nothing by leftist are in power, stealing your wealth, rights, and future.

----------


## Origanalist

> Clearly you ignore the writings of the Founders. "For ourselves and our posterity", kind of lays out their view.
> 
> But hey keep thinking you can take in other groups and some how they will vote for Liberty when the math clearly proves you wrong.
> 
> Have fun with your ideas if America looks like on big California and nothing by leftist are in power, stealing your wealth, rights, and future.


I guess you have never been to the New England States.

----------


## cajuncocoa

//

----------


## RestorationOfLiberty

> The group that founded the USA is long since dead and buried.
> 
> If, and it's a great big if at this point, you can actually tie your linage to the group(s) of people who founded this country, what gives you the authority to claim stewardship for their actions?
> 
> Is there some law or edict with which you claim authority?
> 
> How many generations back is one permitted to go under this theory?
> 
> What of the generations that fell between "The Founding" and now? Which groups are permitted to claim stewardship?
> ...


Yes they are fact.

Whites, namely the Anglo Saxon Protestant founded America.

What we do claim is that the northern European and particularly Anglo-Saxons made this country. Oh, yes; the others helped. But  [t]hey came to this country because it was already made as an Anglo-Saxon commonwealth but they did not make it, and they have not yet greatly changed it. We are determined that they shall not  It is a good country. It suits us. And what we assert is that we are not going to surrender it to somebody else or allow other people, no matter what their merits, to make it something different. If there is any changing to be done, we will do it ourselves.

They have no right to come in, claim it for themselves, and change/emulate it to their ends any more then you have the right to kick down the door your neighborhoods and remake his home.

Not sure why you open border/immigrationists/blank slaters can not understand that you will not turn Somalians, Pakistanis, Mexicans, etc into Americans but they will surely turn America into the same slums they fled from.

All you can do is scream "racist" as if it changes any facts...It does not.

These groups vote against you now, and will do so in the future, and as they increase in number they will increase in power but those gains can be prevented, their voting power denied as immigration will curtail the growth them as voter blocs.

Not sure why you are upset about speaking such facts.

----------


## cajuncocoa

//

----------


## acptulsa

> How is supporting the dispossession of a group by others that will vote away your rights a good thing?


It isn't.  That's why we aren't with your program to do just that.




> I divide Americans into two groups, those that support and are conductive to Liberty and those who are not, sorry if you can not see understand that some people are hostile and will destroy things you care about.


Too late to fool us into thinking that's your plan, you already admitted otherwise:




> Sorry you guys can not understand or accept the fact that Whites have no desire or need to be replaced in our nations.





> You seem to think atomization is needed for Liberty, it isn't.


You seem to think homogenization _is_ liberty.  It isn't.




> Still no answer, I think we know we you do not provide one, its because you cant or your answer would tear asunder your egalitarian views as they are wrong and detached from reality.


Answer?  To the question at the top of your post?  I was supposed to answer the question before you posted it?

You _know_ we have an answer to every scrap of your $#@!.  Which is why you pretend that you didn't get an answer before you even get the question asked.

----------


## RestorationOfLiberty

> You're thicker than I thought. I've responded to your posts, yet you accuse me of running away.  I guess I  see why you might easily feel threatened by others.
> 
> What is it about individualism vs collectivism that you do not understand? Is it a foreign concept to you to see people one by one rather than as part of a group? If a non-white person walks into the room with you right now, is it even possible for you to withhold judgment about that person until you get to know him or her, or do you automatically start to believe certain things before that person even opens his/her mouth to speak?


I would mind greatly, I am at home and not expecting anyone over. Are you pro home invasion? LOL.

If I found out they vote for leftist polices could I then hate them?

No, I believe in giving people an honest chance but I see no reason to associate with people who hate or work to undermine my culture, nation, values, rights, wealth, future, posterity, etc.

----------


## acptulsa

> Yes they are fact.
> 
> Whites, namely the Anglo Saxon Protestant founded America.
> 
> What we do claim is that the northern European and particularly Anglo-Saxons made this country. Oh, yes; the others helped. But … [t]hey came to this country because it was already made as an Anglo-Saxon commonwealth...


When did the Muscogee emigrate in?  The Seminole?  The Iriquois?  The Nez Perce?  The Lakota?




> I would mind greatly, I am at home and not expecting anyone over. Are you pro home invasion? LOL.
> 
> If I found out they vote for leftist polices could I then hate them?
> 
> No, I believe in giving people an honest chance but I see no reason to associate with people who hate or work to undermine my culture, nation, values, rights, wealth, future, posterity, etc.


All of the people I mentioned above would certainly say you are pro-home invasion.  And they'd be right.

I hope you're not stupid enough to try to sell your tripe as some kind of system of morality.

----------


## RestorationOfLiberty

> I guess you have never been to the New England States.


Never said all white would equal Liberty by default.


Does anyone sincerely believe that on top of the intra-racial diversity, somehow increasing multi-racial diversity is going to build a better society?

What about adding tens of millions of Low IQed people that need the welfare state to live?

What about adding people of a faith that says its ok to lie, cheat, steal, and murder people and who routinely do things that give the state and its sheeple supporters an excuse to strip us of our rights?

----------


## CaptUSA

> Yes they are fact.
> 
> Whites, namely the Anglo Saxon Protestant founded America.
> 
> What we do claim is that the northern European and particularly Anglo-Saxons made this country. Oh, yes; the others helped. But  [t]hey came to this country because it was already made as an Anglo-Saxon commonwealth but they did not make it, and they have not yet greatly changed it. We are determined that they shall not  It is a good country. It suits us. And what we assert is that we are not going to surrender it to somebody else or allow other people, no matter what their merits, to make it something different. If there is any changing to be done, we will do it ourselves.
> 
> They have no right to come in, claim it for themselves, and change/emulate it to their ends any more then you have the right to kick down the door your neighborhoods and remake his home.
> 
> Not sure why you open border/immigrationists/blank slaters can not understand that you will not turn Somalians, Pakistanis, Mexicans, etc into Americans but they will surely turn America into the same slums they fled from.
> ...

----------


## cajuncocoa

//

----------


## RestorationOfLiberty

> When did the Muscogee emigrate in?  The Seminole?  The Iriquois?  The Nez Perce?  The Lakota?


Around 5000 years after the solutreans landed on the East Coast.





> All of the people I mentioned above would certainly say you are pro-home invasion.  And they'd be right.
> 
>  I hope you're not stupid enough to try to sell your tripe as some kind of system of morality.


So you are saying immigration is not all sunshine and rainbows?

Funny I thought I could not take credit for the actions of past generations but some how I can only take the blame? Not happening.

http://www.amerika.org/politics/the-...ant-illusions/

So if this land is stolen is your obligation as a moral superior person not to give your share of "stolen property" back?

So when are you giving back your share? 

Oh, your are not? Well then maybe you are not as moral as you claim.

----------


## RestorationOfLiberty

> 


Your point? Are non of the issues of immigration valid then or now.

----------


## acptulsa

> Never said all white would equal Liberty by default.


You did say this:




> Sorry you guys can not understand or accept the fact that Whites have no desire or need to be replaced in our nations.


And now you are saying stuff like this:




> Does anyone sincerely believe that on top of the intra-racial diversity, somehow increasing multi-racial diversity is going to build a better society?
> 
> What about adding tens of millions of Low IQed people that need the welfare state to live?
> 
> What about adding people of a faith that says its ok to lie, cheat, steal, and murder people and who routinely do things that give the state and its sheeple supporters an excuse to strip us of our rights?


I know that this society has historically thrived only on liberty--and those portions of the nation that denied liberty have generally been the poorest.  I know there are people of color on this very forum who are pro liberty, and that I'm looking at a white person who is anti-liberty.  I know that if I were a non-individualist and a collectivist like you are I would be favoring people of your totalitarian mindset over individuals who do not sunburn, but who are pro-liberty.  And I know I'm not stupid enough to let you talk me into doing something that self-defeating.

You'll get over it.

----------


## tod evans

> Yes they are fact.


 Dead? Are you agreeing that the founders of the USA are dead?

Whole, complete sentences help everyone understand what point(s) you are trying to make.




> Whites, namely the Anglo Saxon Protestant founded America.


If I'm following correctly? Your assertion is that because the founders of the USA were _"Whites, namely the Anglo Saxon Protestant"
_ that this skin color ties you directly to their bloodline(s)....

Well kiddo I'll call hooey on this right now!
With the literally thousands of other white bloodlines in the world chances are you don't have even 1/100th of 1% of founder-blood coursing through your veins.





> What we do claim is that the northern European and particularly Anglo-Saxons made this country. Oh, yes; the others helped. But  [t]hey came to this country because it was already made as an Anglo-Saxon commonwealth but they did not make it, and they have not yet greatly changed it. We are determined that they shall not  It is a good country. It suits us. And what we assert is that we are not going to surrender it to somebody else or allow other people, no matter what their merits, to make it something different. If there is any changing to be done, we will do it ourselves.


Help me understand who this "We" is of whom you speak?
I'm picturing some socially inept young man sitting all alone claiming to type for an untold number of others of like mind....
If there are in fact others then please invite them to participate, hopefully one of them will have mastered the English language.




> They have no right to come in, claim it for themselves, and change/emulate it to their ends any more then you have the right to kick down the door your neighborhoods and remake his home.


Who are "They" and what specifically are they claiming for themselves?
Come on man! Try to be just a tad bit clearer, okay?




> Not sure why you open border/immigrationists/blank slaters can not understand that you will not turn Somalians, Pakistanis, Mexicans, etc into Americans but they will surely turn America into the same slums they fled from.


What in the world ever gave you the idea that I was an _"open border/immigrationists/blank slater"_?
Certainly not anything I've typed over the last 8 years.....




> All you can do is scream "racist" as if it changes any facts...It does not.


Here you go again!
Use the quote function or SHUT THE $#@! UP! with the misquotes.




> These groups vote against you now, and will do so in the future, and as they increase in number they will increase in power but those gains can be prevented, their voting power denied as immigration will curtail the growth them as voter blocs.


English young man! Study and learn to use it when conversing on discussion boards based in the USA.
The preceding blather is incomprehensible. 




> Not sure why you are upset about speaking such facts.


Once again I'm not _"upset"_ about you expressing your opinions, however it flat pisses me off when you try to attribute opinions or beliefs to me that I haven't expressed.

Work on your stances beyond "I'm White"..............That's as idiotic as "I'm Black", or Red/Yellow or Green.....

You've come completely unprepared to engage in a discussion about what you're entitled to by virtue of birth.......

----------


## RestorationOfLiberty

> Where did I say anything about someone coming into your home against your will? Do you understand the concept of hypothetical thinking? 
> 
> Why do you feel the need to *hate* someone just because they vote a certain way? I have friends (white friends, by the way) who vote for Leftist candidates. But they're my friends, and I love them. I put friendship ahead of politics. But that's where you draw the line. That's your choice, but you should know...there are people in YOUR culture and race voting against your interests, and there are people who are not part of your race and culture who share your beliefs. That's why you shouldn't stereotype people.


Do you not understand the concept of banter and joking?

Because their actions undermine my freedoms, my rights, they dim my future, they steal from my wealth, they increase regulations on industry, increasing the cost of living, growing the state for mindless reasons without end.

The attack people for just having a opinion which is not theirs, yet they claim the people who are attacked are some how the criminal and the criminal the victim.

They support increasing the influx of people that are reducing our nation into a 3rd world slum.

We can not solve any problems with them around us, even communication of such things is not possible.

Why would I want such people, who inflict such harm by their actions (voting or otherwise) in my life?

Oh I understand that very clearly. The traitors are not members of my race, their actions are proven such.

As for the non whites, if they want to stay great but no special treatment of any kind.

----------


## acptulsa

> Around 5000 years after the solutreans landed on the East Coast.


So, some people here discovered some simple stoneworking techniques about _twenty centuries_ after people in Europe had moved beyond them, and it proves what to you, exactly...?




> So you are saying immigration is not all sunshine and rainbows?
> 
> Funny I thought I could not take credit for the actions of past generations but some how I can only take the blame? Not happening.
> 
> http://www.amerika.org/politics/the-...ant-illusions/
> 
> So if this land is stolen is your obligation as a moral superior person not to give your share of "stolen property" back?
> 
> So when are you giving back your share? 
> ...


So, I refuse to accept the thing _you_ claim as moral (not allowing newcomers to have any say at all in the governance of a land) and therefore I am not moral by _my_ standards?

Well, that was cute.  What's your next trick?  You going to claim I'm not white, now, just because you're white and I think you're full of $#@!?

That goofy $#@! has been tried too.




> Do you not understand the concept of banter and joking?


When someone is funny in a straightforward fashion, that is banter.  When someone is funny because they say things in all earnestness which make no sense whatsoever, that could be parody, or it could be ironic, or it could be just plain sad.  But it is not banter.




> Because their actions undermine my freedoms, my rights, they dim my future, they steal from my wealth, they increase regulations on industry, increasing the cost of living, growing the state for mindless reasons without end.


And no one with eyes and ears could possibly think race, or creed, or national origin are accurate predictors of whether an individual will do these things or not.

----------


## RestorationOfLiberty

> You did say this:
> 
> 
> 
> And now you are saying stuff like this:
> 
> 
> 
> I know that this society has historically thrived only on liberty--and those portions of the nation that denied liberty have generally been the poorest.  I know there are people of color on this very forum who are pro liberty, and that I'm looking at a white person who is anti-liberty.  I know that if I were a non-individualist and a collectivist like you are I would be favoring people of your totalitarian mindset over individuals who do not sunburn, but who are pro-liberty.  And I know I'm not stupid enough to let you talk me into doing something that self-defeating.
> ...


You can not be pro Liberty if you support allowing in hordes of millions of future leftist voters into America.

How am I anti Liberty? Because I would keep out groups that will displace me? Because they will vote against?

Please...Such actions are self defense and totally just.

----------


## acptulsa

> You can not be pro Liberty if you support allowing hordes of millions of future leftist voters into a nation, but nation.
> 
> How am I anti Liberty? Because I would keep out groups that will displace me? Because they will vote against?
> 
> Please...Such actions are self defense and totally just.


I do not believe you can predict the future.  I have seen a great many immigrants who could well be future leftists, and I have seen a great many immigrants who very well understood why regulation was bad, wanted nothing more than liberty to achieve, and would fight the sort of totalitarian stuff they left behind tooth and nail.

And I don't want you to prejudge these people and reject them out of hand.

If you want to say don't let immigrants in until the people who are already here pull their heads out of their asses, remember that only liberty can make this economy hum, and fix it, and let harmless pot smokers out of jail and get them jobs, and then see if we need help filling out our labor force, I could see that argument.  But when you sit there and say all furriners are leftist welfare queen nonwhite underachieving idiots, what I see is a foreign, underachieving, idiotic argument which I have no intention of buying into.

There.  I think this thread is sufficiently vaccinated.  Why not let the KKKontingent blather in it all they want?  I don't see anyone reading it and thinking these trolls represent Ron Paul's views unless they start reading on page 6.

----------


## cajuncocoa

//

----------


## RestorationOfLiberty

> Dead? Are you agreeing that the founders of the USA are dead?
> 
> Whole, complete sentences help everyone understand what point(s) you are trying to make.
> 
> 
> 
> If I'm following correctly? Your assertion is that because the founders of the USA were _"Whites, namely the Anglo Saxon Protestant"
> _ that this skin color ties you directly to their bloodline(s)....
> 
> ...


Gasping at straws this soon..Not a good sign.







> What in the world ever gave you the idea that I was an _"open border/immigrationists/blank slater"_?
> Certainly not anything I've typed over the last 8 years.....


Talking about those groups as a whole, never said you were by name did I?








> Once again I'm not _"upset"_ about you expressing your opinions, however it flat pisses me off when you try to attribute opinions or beliefs to me that I haven't expressed.
> 
> Work on your stances beyond "I'm White"..............That's as idiotic as "I'm Black", or Red/Yellow or Green.....
> 
> You've come completely unprepared to engage in a discussion about what you're entitled to by virtue of birth.......


Oh so its not ok for people claim things about you are not true?

Says the man who can not give a fact based answer while claim it would be beyond comprehension.






> So, some people here discovered some simple stoneworking techniques about _twenty centuries_ after people in Europe had moved beyond them, and it proves what to you, exactly...?


Dude, research it on your own.








> So, I refuse to accept the thing _you_ claim as moral (not allowing newcomers to have any say at all in the governance of a land) and therefore I am not moral by _my_ standards?
> 
> Well, that was cute.  What's your next trick?  You going to claim I'm not white, now, just because you're white and I think you're full of $#@!?
> 
> That goofy $#@! has been tried too.


No, we are not not allowing newcomers to have any say at all, we are just refusing them entry into the nation. You do understand you can read my posts, then reply back, right?

----------


## cajuncocoa

//

----------


## RestorationOfLiberty

> I do not believe you can predict the future.  I have seen a great many immigrants who could well be future leftists, and I have seen a great many immigrants who very well understood why regulation was bad, wanted nothing more than liberty to achieve, and would fight the sort of totalitarian stuff they left behind tooth and nail.
> 
> And I don't want you to prejudge these people and reject them out of hand.


Facts say they will.

http://www.pewresearch.org/daily-num...or-government/

http://www.eagleforum.org/topics/imm...ok-6-12-14.pdf

You should, if millions of people share values, views, political ideals that will harm you, you have every right to deny them entry into your nation.




> If you want to say don't let immigrants in until the people who are already here pull their heads out of their asses, remember that only liberty can make this economy hum, and fix it, and let harmless pot smokers out of jail and get them jobs, and then see if we need help filling out our labor force, I could see that argument.  But when you sit there and say all furriners are leftist welfare queen nonwhite underachieving idiots, what I see is a foreign, underachieving, idiotic argument which I have no intention of buying into.


That will not happen if we do not limit the flow of immigration first. More immigrants equals more leftist in office, and we all know they will never do any of that above. (they will throw the pot growers in prison for eco violations or having too much ANFO on site and other mindless regs)







> Of course, but I'm not "bantering" with you. You and I are not on that level. I'm having a serious discussion with you, go "banter" with somebody else. 
> 
> People like you grow the state and increase regulations (let's count how many people of color can legally come through the fence this year.) That undermines everyone's freedoms. Go make your own wealth, lobby your lawmakers to stop giving away free stuff to *everyone* ...make sure YOU live well enough that you can be far away from the "3rd world slum" you fear that has always been here. Most wealthy people don't worry about such things. Get off your ass and get rich.


And if we do not stop them from immigrating they grow the state even more! 

See how that works out? 

If you keep them out of the nation, you keep them out of the voter booth.

That will not work as they will out lobby and out vote us, how can you not understand this basic fact?

Because I do not want areas of my nation, or my follow countrymen who are not as well off as I to live in or around such areas...Good God it shows how little you care about the rest of the American people. "I have mine so enjoy the MS13"...

----------


## RestorationOfLiberty

> That sentence I emboldened is the kind of grammar AmericanSpartan used frequently. Makes no sense.
> 
> He held the exact same views you hold too. 
> 
> And he started this long-dead thread you recently bumped.


Wait is he not the same guy who called in a bomb threat to Bernie rally?

----------


## tod evans

> Gasping at straws this soon..Not a good sign.


'Tis not I flailing as a quisling.......

Apparently comprehension is just as difficult as expression...







> Talking about those groups as a whole, never said you were by name did I?


Neener-neener-neener is neither discussion nor argument.

If you make a statement to me when addressing (trying to address) a post of mine, it is only logical to assume your statements were directed at me.





> Oh so its not ok for people claim things about you are not true?
> 
> Says the man who can not give a fact based answer while claim it would be beyond comprehension.


Keep trying dimwit, under every post I make is a button on the right side that says "Reply With Quote" if you actually avail yourself of that function you might, just maybe, attribute my posts to me.

----------


## acptulsa

> Wait is he not the same guy who called in a bomb threat to Bernie rally?


Sounds like you know him a hell of a lot better than we do.

----------


## RestorationOfLiberty

> 'Tis not I flailing as a quisling.......
> 
> Apparently comprehension is just as difficult as expression...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Careful, name calling is a COC violation. 




> Sounds like you know him a hell of a lot better than we do.


I was asking because I heard over on AFCOM that some spray painted "American Spartan" in the bathroom at one of the rallies and it happened to be the one that was called off.

----------


## tod evans

> Careful, name calling is a COC violation.


See the little triangle on the left side of my post? With an exclamation point inside it...

That's how you report a post.

I don't use that button, just as I don't give neg-rep, but since you seem to be well versed on the rules and like to appeal to authority to address your grievances you might-could avail yourself.......

And just for future reference, if you attribute statements/sentiments made by other people to me that does in fact make you a dimwit....

----------


## acptulsa

> I was asking because I heard over on AFCOM that some spray painted "American Spartan" in the bathroom at one of the rallies and it happened to be the one that was called off.


When in doubt, stop speaking English.  Makes it impossible to refute you, or to prove that you do know the OP and know him well.  Good job.

----------


## cajuncocoa

//

----------


## cajuncocoa

//

----------


## RestorationOfLiberty

> *You* don't see how it works out. 
> 
> I already told you how you stop what concerns you: stop giving away freebies. To everyone. 
> 
> But wait. Are you one of those who would cry about that because *you* want *your* freebies? Maybe you're not interested in decreasing the size of _government_, just decreasing the number of non-whites who come through the door.  Am I right?


Wrong again, I do see how bad it works out for tax payers, voters, and victims of crimes commit by immigrants (legal or otherwise).

Well I do not control that, If I did I would stop giving it away but I am not God King of America.

I want the government to do its job to secure the border, deport invaders, and protect our rights. Does that count as "freebies"? You know the things they are entrusted to do and we pay trusts to funded (at least in theory)?

No, that is just a side benefit, I would have an issue if it was Whites who were flooding in and changing the political landscape but they are not.

----------


## acptulsa

I don't suppose you'd condescend to prove your allegation that immigrants commit more crimes than natives?

Or are you just advocating immigration be stopped because some might commit crimes, completely without regard to the fact that, for example, it could come to pass that more of them solve crimes than commit them?

Or are you, in fact, just throwing $#@! at the wall hoping something will stick?

----------


## RestorationOfLiberty

> I don't suppose you'd condescend to prove your allegation that immigrants commit more crimes than natives?
> 
> Or are you just advocating immigration be stopped because some might commit crimes, completely without regard to the fact that, for example, it could come to pass that more of them solve crimes than commit them?
> 
> Or are you, in fact, just throwing $#@! at the wall hoping something will stick?


http://www.americanthinker.com/artic...tizens_do.html

http://cis.org/CriminalAliens

----------


## acptulsa

> http://www.americanthinker.com/artic...tizens_do.html
> 
> http://cis.org/CriminalAliens


..


> One, the article at that link is not specifically talking about acts of terror.  Two, that article is talking about rates when no one knows exactly how many illegal immigrants there are, so there is no way to calculate an accurate rate.  Three, that article is also talking about crimes committed by criminals who cross the border in the course of committing the crime; there is no reason in the world to think these criminals were trying to immigrate, their crime merely took them across the border.  Four, it goes without saying that illegal immigrants are more likely to commit crime than legal immigrants, and this is no reflection at all on the efficacy of legal immigration.  It also indicates that these people are no reflection on the views and political leanings of legal immigrants, which means none of it means a thing to your arguments against legal immigration.
> 
> If you want to argue that Trump's wall with its 'big beautiful door' is a better way to stop illegal immigration than the libertarian plan of cutting them off from all permits and benefits, then do it.  Otherwise, you're just repeating the tripe of propagandists and idiots.

----------


## Tywysog Cymru

I'd rather live in diverse Texas than white Vermont.  And I prefer the weather in Vermont.

----------


## RestorationOfLiberty

> I'd rather live in diverse Texas than white Vermont.  And I prefer the weather in Vermont.


And when the hordes of 3rd worlders are minted into voters via amnesty and turn it in Northern Mexico?

----------


## Tywysog Cymru

> And when the hordes of 3rd worlders are minted into voters via amnesty and turn it in Northern Mexico?


Still better than Vermont white voters.

----------


## RestorationOfLiberty

> Still better than Vermont white voters.


The end result is the loss of your freedom, The ship is sinking and you are playing cards.

----------


## Tywysog Cymru

> The end result is the loss of your freedom, The ship is sinking and you are playing cards.


The ship already sunk.

----------


## RonPaulGeorge&Ringo

> Still better than Vermont white voters.


Are you a big fan of gun control?

----------


## otherone

> Are you a big fan of gun control?


yeah. all the effin beaners in congress now trying to take away are guns.

----------


## RestorationOfLiberty

> The ship already sunk.


And yet your ilk are trying to sink the lifeboats.

----------


## RestorationOfLiberty

> Are you a big fan of gun control?



He must as he supports allowing in more gun control supporters.

----------


## RestorationOfLiberty

> yeah. all the effin beaners in congress now trying to take away are guns.


Yes, their are, have you seen what party most of them join?

Raúl Grijalva is one of the worse.

----------


## pcosmar

Alt Right is Wrong.

why has this bizzaro crap insinuated itself here.

Alternative Right?
The alternative to Right is ,,, well , all that is not Right.

ya'all are not right.

of course,I suppose Liberty is Neo-Wrong now?

----------


## RestorationOfLiberty

> Alt Right is Wrong.
> 
> why has this bizzaro crap insinuated itself here.
> 
> Alternative Right?
> The alternative to Right is ,,, well , all that is not Right.
> 
> ya'all are not right.
> 
> of course,I suppose Liberty is Neo-Wrong now?


No, we are right.

The so called "Right" of the last 50 years has done nothing to stop or even to slow down the left. Even when they had both houses and The White House they still did not wield the power they had our a wrapped since of "compromise" and "playing by the rules". They also go out of their way and are willing to throw the future of this nation and Liberty away out of fear of being called "racist" by people who will call them racist just because they exist to begin with, the Neo Cons no long have any means of suppressing people who want to put America First, who see that free trade is a joke, that mass immigration harms the American worker, values, culture and voter, who understand that not all cultures and peoples are the same or compatible with Liberty.

Liberty, the people that value it, and the prerequisites needed for are at the core of the Alt Right. 

We value what matters and if a few people hate us for and what we are, value, love and defend then they can do so so long as they do not interfere.

We have moved beyond caring

----------


## P3ter_Griffin

What chances do the alt-right have at transforming the federal government into a government tolerable to the alt-right movement?  If you'll notice the 'Brexit' had nothing to do with transforming the grand political body into something tolerable to the Brits.

----------


## Origanalist

This is so cute, now rpf is stormfront light to quote another member. You alt right idiots are a joke. Your current idols are a transparently obvious con man and a "dangerous f a ggo t"  
Lolol.

----------


## cajuncocoa

//

----------


## Origanalist

> And if we interfere because we disagree with you, what are you going to do about it?


It would be a shame to see those FEMA camps go to waste, I'm sure Trumps expanded police state would get you set up in one pronto.

----------


## TheCount

> Yes, their are, have you seen what party most of them join?


It's a complete mystery why they might be attracted to that party.  The Republican party has just been doing a fantastic job of outreach.

----------


## RestorationOfLiberty

> It's a complete mystery why they might be attracted to that party.  The Republican party has just been doing a fantastic job of outreach.


Yeah it has nothing to do with them promoting the same marxist ideas they their cultural/nations are based on, right?

It has nothing to do with some values/ideals just do not translate to other groups of people, right?

It has nothing to do with having a sub 90 IQ so they do not have the means to even understand some concepts, right?

No matter what reason it is, its why we have to keep them out as they in large numbers will make this nation a one party state. Do you like the idea of living in a one party state? If not, work to limit immigration if not stop whining about statism.

----------


## RestorationOfLiberty

> And if we interfere because we disagree with you, what are you going to do about it?



Easy, no will will support you, the native born will not as you do not work to protect their interests and the invading hordes will not as they do not support your views because they are not marxism or the lack the IQ to understand them.

----------


## RestorationOfLiberty

> What chances do the alt-right have at transforming the federal government into a government tolerable to the alt-right movement?  If you'll notice the 'Brexit' had nothing to do with transforming the grand political body into something tolerable to the Brits.


It was a massive first step towards that, Rome as not built in a day friend.

And will gut most of the government as it does not serve us, advance our interests, and or will be used against us at a later date.




> This is so cute, now rpf is stormfront light to quote another member. You alt right idiots are a joke. Your current idols are a transparently obvious con man and a "dangerous f a ggo t"  
> Lolol.


Oh silly you. We are past that, we just do not care if you call us names.

----------


## tod evans

> It was a massive first step towards that, Rome as not built in a day friend.
> 
> And will gut most of the government as it does not serve *us*, advance *our* interests, and or will be used against *us* at a later date.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh silly you. *We* are past that, *we* just do not care if you call *us* names.


For whom are you arguing so eloquently?

Do *you* by chance have a mouse in *your* pocket?

The irony of arguing deportation those with sub-90 IQs escapes you doesn't it?

----------


## TheCount

> Yeah it has nothing to do with them promoting the same marxist ideas they their cultural/nations are based on, right?


Which is why all people of Northern and Eastern European descent are also socialist by origin statist Democrats who must be deported.  They can't help but promote their culture.

Right?





> It has nothing to do with some values/ideals just do not translate to other groups of people, right?


[citation needed]





> It has nothing to do with having a sub 90 IQ so they do not have the means to even understand some concepts, right?


Similar to the sub-90 IQs of first-generation Italian, Spanish, and Portuguese immigrants in early 20th century studies.  We're running out of Americans who can understand liberty pretty fast here.  (You know who had average IQs above 100 in those same studies?  Those dirty Northern European socialists.  Also Asian socialists.  Not Eastern European socialists though, they're both dumb and of an incompatible culture!)





> No matter what reason it is, its why we have to keep them out as they in large numbers will make this nation a one party state. Do you like the idea of living in a one party state? If not, work to limit immigration if not stop whining about statism.


You're confusing me here.  What country do you live in?  The America I live in is and has been a one party state for decades, and that party is a statist party.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> Easy, no will will support you, the native born will not as you do not work to protect their interests and the invading hordes will not as they do not support your views because they are not marxism or the lack the IQ to understand them.



LMAO what on Earth makes you think she would ever ask *you* for support?

----------


## RestorationOfLiberty

> For whom are you arguing so eloquently?
> 
> Do *you* by chance have a mouse in *your* pocket?
> 
> The irony of arguing deportation those with sub-90 IQs escapes you doesn't it?


Yeah repeating that tried old saying and questing a persons IQ really do make a solid post.

Clearly you do not understand the Alt Right is made up of other people.

----------


## P3ter_Griffin

> It was a massive first step towards that, Rome as not built in a day friend.
> 
> And will gut most of the government as it does not serve us, advance our interests, and or will be used against us at a later date.


As much as I disagree with what I perceive the alt-right's positions to be they are much preferable to what we have now.  So, good luck.

----------


## tod evans

> Yeah repeating that tried old saying and questing a persons IQ really do make a solid post.
> 
> Clearly you do not understand the Alt Right is made up of other people.


Are you claiming authority to speak on their behalf?

And..............Twasn't I who brought up deporting sub-90 IQ people was it?

Trying to tell me what I understand or don't doesn't make you appear wise or intelligent...

----------


## RestorationOfLiberty

> Which is why all people of Northern and Eastern European descent are also socialist by origin statist Democrats who must be deported.  They can't help but promote their culture.
> 
> Right?


Not all, just the leftists.






> [citation needed]


http://science.jrank.org/pages/9960/...-Theology.html

And they are Catholic which is statism.







> Similar to the sub-90 IQs of first-generation Italian, Spanish, and Portuguese immigrants in early 20th century studies.  We're running out of Americans who can understand liberty pretty fast here.  (You know who had average IQs above 100 in those same studies?  Those dirty Northern European socialists.  Also Asian socialists.  Not Eastern European socialists though, they're both dumb and of an incompatible culture!)


Their IQS were not sub IQ.

We did not have a welfare state

We had Freedom of Association so you did not have to deal with them 

But hey keep comparing then and now like their is any over lay besides the lack of freedoms.








> You're confusing me here.  What country do you live in?  The America I live in is and has been a one party state for decades, and that party is a statist party.


America, I mean state as in states.

And do you think adding more welfare voters will make anything better how again?

----------


## RestorationOfLiberty

> As much as I disagree with what I perceive the alt-right's positions to be they are much preferable to what we have now.  So, good luck.


What do you disagree with? 

Are are the positions you perceive we have?

Feel free to ask, the worst thing I do is give an honest answer.




> Are you claiming authority to speak on their behalf?
> 
> And..............Twasn't I who brought up deporting sub-90 IQ people was it?
> 
> Trying to tell me what I understand or don't doesn't make you appear wise or intelligent...



Do you claim authority to speak in general?

Where did I bring up deporting Americans who have a sub 90 IQ? I just do not want to bring in any low IQed persons.

Nor does it make you.

----------


## tod evans

> And will gut most of the government as it does not serve


This idea (although poorly expressed) is both good and noble..

In fact it's one of the cornerstones of the Ron Paul campaigns.. 

If you haven't given any thought as to how to go about implementing said "gutting" the good Dr. has spelled it out countless times in great detail, he's even put his thoughts in video format for the intellectually inept.

You might do yourself some good either reading his works or staring at a monitor while trying to comprehend his thoughts...

----------


## RestorationOfLiberty

> This idea (although poorly expressed) is both good and noble..
> 
> In fact it's one of the cornerstones of the Ron Paul campaigns.. 
> 
> If you haven't given any thought as to how to go about implementing said "gutting" the good Dr. has spelled it out countless times in great detail, he's even put his thoughts in video format for the intellectually inept.
> 
> You might do yourself some good either reading his works or staring at a monitor while trying to comprehend his thoughts...


Ron Paul is a hero to our movement, we just building on the Foundation he laid out.

One of the methods is very logical, stop importing people who support leftist/welfare statism. Doing so only increases the ranks of the lefts.

----------


## P3ter_Griffin

> What do you disagree with? 
> 
> Are are the positions you perceive we have?
> 
> Feel free to ask, the worst thing I do is give an honest answer.


Well as an anarchist I will disagree in any positions where coercion is used, whether that is taxation used to sustain what is deemed as necessary government functions or national borders with immigration restrictions rather than strict property rights observance or trade protectionism purported to support the American worker.  Most specifically, I disagree with the tactics I generally see being espoused set to deal with the welfare state and problems that the welfare state bring, that essentially a police state should be formed to combat the effects of the welfare state rather than just ending the welfare state.  That's why I mentioned Brexit, because if such a group had an independent nation they could better control whether or not it was a welfare state, and then possibly some of the more disagreeable parts would fade away.  Regardless, as I said, I'd rather contribute to a nation that are 'border nazis' and protectionist than a nation ran by imperialists.

----------


## RestorationOfLiberty

> Well as an anarchist I will disagree in any positions where coercion is used, whether that is taxation used to sustain what is deemed as necessary government functions or national borders with immigration restrictions rather than strict property rights observance or trade protectionism purported to support the American worker.  Most specifically, I disagree with the tactics I generally see being espoused set to deal with the welfare state and problems that the welfare state bring, that essentially a police state should be formed to combat the effects of the welfare state rather than just ending the welfare state.  That's why I mentioned Brexit, because if such a group had an independent nation they could better control whether or not it was a welfare state, and then possibly some of the more disagreeable parts would fade away.  Regardless, as I said, I'd rather contribute to a nation that are 'border nazis' and protectionist than a nation ran by imperialists.


How is border defense not defense of property all be it on a larger scale?

Protectionism does work, I mean you can disagree with it but the facts clearly back this up.

More ore less that is what we are, we are more "Isolationist" then anything. But their is support for liberating South Africa or at least funding groups to bring about a 2 party state situation.

----------


## tod evans

> Ron Paul is a hero to our movement, we just building on the Foundation he laid out.
> 
> *One of the methods is very logical, stop importing people* who support leftist/welfare statism. Doing so only increases the ranks of the lefts.


This has absolutely nothing to do with "gutting" government and is only a distraction...

You claim to want to tear down the house (government) in one sentence and then in the next sentence you want to attack the cockroach eating crumbs in the corner (immigrants)...

----------


## RestorationOfLiberty

> This has absolutely nothing to do with "gutting" government and is only a distraction...
> 
> You claim to want to tear down the house (government) in one sentence and then in the next sentence you want to attack the cockroach eating crumbs in the corner (immigrants)...


We are cutting of welfare cases, criminals, sick people, etc, in short the clients and supporters of the welfare state as well as people who will vote for it if given the means to do so.

If we do not stem the influx of voters soon we will be unable to enact any of our goals via the ballot box as the we will have been replaced and out voted, leaving us only one choice left and we all know how that will work out. Yes will win but the body count could be epic.

For that reason alone immigration reduction is one of our main goals as without ending the flow all other things will not be possible.

Think of immigration in this context. If we did not have the 1965 immigration act and did not have any immigration from the Arab World as we did with the 1924 Immigration Act do you think we would have let in the 9/11 Hijackers? Of course not.

If we did not let them in do you think 9/11 would have happened?

If 9/11 did not happen do you think we would have the current spy/police state, the massive loss of freedom, and the massive tax burden that we have the honor of paying?

See how the long term effect of talking in large numbers of non compatible people results in such deminishment of our rights, wealth and future?

In this context we Americans are the home owners and we are being asphyxiated on the gases (regulations, taxes, loss of freedoms) of the exterminator (the state) is using to get rid of the cockroaches (illegals, legals, refugees, ect) that they imported to justify their use of the gas in the first place.

----------


## tod evans

> We are cutting of welfare cases, criminals, sick people, etc, in short the clients and supporters of the welfare state as well as people who will vote for it if given the means to do so.
> 
> If we do not stem the influx of voters soon we will be unable to enact any of our goals via the ballot box as the we will have been replaced and out voted, leaving us only one choice left and we all know how that will work out. Yes will win but the body count could be epic.
> 
> For that reason alone immigration reduction is one of our main goals as without ending the flow all other things will not be possible.
> 
> Think of immigration in this context. If we did not have the 1965 immigration act and did not have any immigration from the Arab World as we did with the 1924 Immigration Act do you think we would have let in the 9/11 Hijackers? Of course not.
> 
> If we did not let them in do you think 9/11 would have happened?
> ...


That's a whole lotta words to say you want big government to continue, you just want big government to do your bidding.

Here's a concept for you to mull over.........

Without big government there would be no free $#@!.

Without big government you would retain what wealth you earn. 

Without big government you would be responsible for securing your rights and freedom.

----------


## RestorationOfLiberty

> That's a whole lotta words to say you want big government to continue, you just want big government to do your bidding.
> 
> Here's a concept for you to mull over.........
> 
> Without big government there would be no free $#@!.
> 
> Without big government you would retain what wealth you earn. 
> 
> Without big government you would be responsible for securing your rights and freedom.


No, I just want government to due its job, secure the border and keep out threats.

How do you end big government when you are allow in millions of it supporters and people who will vote for it if leftist give them ciztenship creating an unbeatable majority?

Riddle me that one batman.

----------


## cajuncocoa

//

----------


## tod evans

> No, I just want government to due its job, secure the border and keep out threats.
> 
> How do *you* end big government when *you* are allow in millions of it supporters and people who will vote for it if leftist give them ciztenship creating an unbeatable majority?
> 
> Riddle me that one batman.


Obviously *you* have mistaken me for someone else...

Big government always fails, question is how will this one fail....

Your idea of government "doing its job" and someone else might differ drastically and what all of us are dealing with today is a government that is doing the jobs countless others like yourself have asked of it....

I want a government that does little to nothing, only the barest of necessities, and only then with the unanimous approval of the citizenry....

----------


## cajuncocoa

//

----------


## TheCount

> http://science.jrank.org/pages/9960/...-Theology.html
> 
> And they are Catholic which is statism.


You're going to have to point out for me which part supports your theory that Hispanics are culturally incapable of understanding things.  This is completely unrelated.






> Their IQS were not sub IQ.


Yes, an IQ of 84 (for Italians) is by definition a "sub IQ" as you put it, as the numbers are normalized such that 100 is the average.





> We did not have a welfare state


I thought that the problem was that they were too stupid to understand things, not welfare.





> We had Freedom of Association so you did not have to deal with them


Now the problem is freedom of association?

Also, who is we?  Were you alive in the 1920s?





> But hey keep comparing then and now like their is any over lay besides the lack of freedoms.


The word is overlap, and there is quite a lot.  Various people similar in nature to you have been screeching about the substandard quality of the latest batch of immigrants since before this country was founded.





> America, I mean state as in states.


You're not making any sense.





> And do you think adding more welfare voters will make anything better how again?


Voters?  I thought that we were talking about immigrants.

----------


## FunkBuddha

> Better watch those eugenicists don't come for ya.


Isn't that the next logical step for the alt-right though? If you deport immigrants on the basis of the bulk of them having a sub-90 IQ on the basis that they're breeding and polluting the gene pool, isn't the next logical step to sterilize everyone left with sub-90 IQs? One can't help but draw parallels between the alt-right and the progressive left of the early 20th century.

----------


## tod evans

> Isn't that the next logical step for the alt-right though? If you deport immigrants on the basis of the bulk of them having a sub-90 IQ on the basis that they're breeding and polluting the gene pool, isn't the next logical step to sterilize everyone left with sub-90 IQs? One can't help but draw parallels between the alt-right and the progressive left of the early 20th century.


There sure seems to be a lot of "immigrant" Dr.'s, healthcare workers and IT people who would probably score higher on the IQ scale than the joker complaining about them....

----------


## cajuncocoa

//

----------


## cajuncocoa

//

----------


## cajuncocoa

> We had Freedom of *Association* so you did not have to deal with them


I remember having a lot of fun doing this to AmericanSpartan over the many times he was fixated on this (not that it's not a worthy thing, I just liked driving AS nuts!!) Besides, I like this band.

----------


## cajuncocoa

//

----------


## pcosmar

> Ron Paul is a hero to our movement, we just building on the Foundation he laid out.
> 
> .


nope,, just trying that  to hitch your wagon.

Ron is a man of Principle. And you lack that.

----------


## RestorationOfLiberty

> Isn't that the next logical step for the alt-right though? If you deport immigrants on the basis of the bulk of them having a sub-90 IQ on the basis that they're breeding and polluting the gene pool, isn't the next logical step to sterilize everyone left with sub-90 IQs? One can't help but draw parallels between the alt-right and the progressive left of the early 20th century.


We are deporting them for being a burden, mostly due to their lack of ability to function in a high IQ society.

The classic "you are nazis" and "slippery slope fallacy" really do show you do not have a point.




> You're going to have to point out for me which part supports your theory that Hispanics are culturally incapable of understanding things.  This is completely unrelated.


Why is it hard to believe the idea that some values/ideals/concepts may not translate to people who have not been raised inside the nation of based Anglo Saxon Protestant ideas? Hell even those who are some times fail to understand/accept.







> Yes, an IQ of 84 (for Italians) is by definition a "sub IQ" as you put it, as the numbers are normalized such that 100 is the average.


Link?





> I thought that the problem was that they were too stupid to understand things, not welfare.


Low IQed people use welfare and gov assistants at a rate higher then higher IQed people. 




> Now the problem is freedom of association?


Holy Hell you are dumb, I am say we had that right now we no longer do. Do not believe? Refuse to rent to some groups and see what happens.




> Also, who is we?  Were you alive in the 1920s?


No, I was not but I bet I would have partied when the 1924 act passed.




> The word is overlap, and there is quite a lot.  Various people similar in nature to you have been screeching about the substandard quality of the latest batch of immigrants since before this country was founded.


And let me guess, not a single person had or has any valid concerns or facts supporting them, right? Every single one is just a bigot with lies, right?

So anyone who does not to bring in welfare cases, sick, burdensome people, or groups that commit higher rates of crime, or horrid acts of terrorism  are just "narrow minded"? 


You're not making any sense.









> Compare:
> 
> 
> 
> They're either one and the same, or the eugenicists of the alt-right scored 2 sub 100 IQ victims for their camp all at once.


Wow using the same words in the same language makes what point again?

Do you even have a point to make?

More over their is nothing wrong with passive eugenics. 




> nope,, just trying that  to hitch your wagon.
> 
> Ron is a man of Principle. And you lack that.


Really? Do tell how I "lack principle". Is it because I refuse to believe lies or is it because we just better views.

----------


## cajuncocoa

//

----------


## pcosmar

> Really? Do tell how I "lack principle". Is it because I refuse to believe lies *or is it because we just better views*.


It's the Elitist garbage.

You seem to have some massive superiority complex.

and a red square that you seem intent on earning

----------


## RestorationOfLiberty

> I think you'll soon learn, they aren't talking about "passive" eugenics.  Keep making these grammatical errors though.  I guess we'll  know where you are when you disappear.
> 
> 
> P.S.  everyone with an IQ higher than their shoe size gets my point.


Not allowing in hordes of low IQed people, not allowing in hordes of leftist voters, not wanting to reward people for mindless breeding, that is passive and you can not find a single flaw in it.

----------


## RestorationOfLiberty

> It's the Elitist garbage.
> 
> You seem to have some massive superiority complex.
> 
> and a red square that you seem intent on earning




O.K so what is wrong with keeping  people out of the nation who will vote again your rights, vote to strip you of your wealth, who lower wages, who increase the cost of living, who commit crimes, who support or commit acts of terrorism?

Ever notice those who can not make a point use personal insults?

----------


## cajuncocoa

//

----------


## pcosmar

> O.K so what is wrong with keeping  people out of the nation who will vote again your rights, vote to strip you of your wealth, who lower wages, who increase the cost of living, who commit crimes, who support or commit acts of terrorism?


IDK,,  What is wrong with the people born and raised here who did this to the country? ???

Your description above  is of most Americans..

and they were at it long before I was born.

If you think the spoiled,,egotistical showman son of a slum lord is gonna change things,, you are sadly mistaken.

----------


## RestorationOfLiberty

> But...._you're_ already here. 
> 
> 
> Psssst......"IQed" isn't a word.


Stefan Molyneux uses it. 

so in classic leftist action you can not make a point, stand up to the facts in hand, and have to act like a kid. Please do go on and show us what you are.

----------


## FunkBuddha

> We are deporting them for being a burden, mostly due to their lack of ability to function in a high IQ society.
> 
> The classic "you are nazis" and "slippery slope fallacy" really do show you do not have a point.


Who said anything about Nazis? 

Your usage of a straw man to accuse me of a logical fallacy shows me that lack you lack the reasoning skills to comprehend my point.

By the way, your rhetorical skills are as good as your English.

----------


## RestorationOfLiberty

> IDK,,  What is wrong with the people born and raised here who did this to the country? ???


Well the government run schools either failed them, or most likely did its job so for the first 14 years and maybe a few after that they are not really to blame.

Now we do have native born welfare voters who will blindly vote away more of your rights if it means "more" "free" stuff, we do not want or need any more in this country do we?

If it is not stopped allowing them in, soon they will give the left an unbeatable majority.





> Your description above  is of most Americans..
> 
> and they were at it long before I was born.
> 
> If you think the spoiled,,egotistical showman son of a slum lord is gonna change things,, you are sadly mistaken.


And you think Clinton is? Trump is not then 2nd coming of the Founders, he is what he is a weapon. He is unhinged, unowned, uncaring about the opinions of the enemy, he beats the media to a pulp.

What do you say we use him to burn down the Neo Cons/Globalist Establishment, take back the GOP and use it against the leftist scum?

----------


## Smitty

To a very large extent, the Alt-Right is composed of former members of the Liberty movement after they were slapped in the face with reality.

Libertarian ideology isn't sufficient to deal with the problems that the globalists have imposed on the western world.

America is a patient with a severed femoral artery. The Alt-Right wants to apply a tourniquet . Libertarians wants the patient to agree to an exercise regimen.

----------


## RestorationOfLiberty

> To a very large extent, the Alt-Right is composed of former members of the Liberty movement after they were slapped in the face with reality.
> 
> Libertarian ideology isn't sufficient to deal with the problems that the globalists have imposed on the western world.
> 
> America is a patient with a severed femoral artery. The Alt-Right wants to apply a tourniquet . Libertarians wants the patient to agree to an exercise regimen.


I am stealing this. Great post.

----------


## tod evans

> I am stealing this. Great post.


If you actually give a $#@! about painting the Alt-Right in a decent light you'd be well advised to let Smitty do the typing and you just nod your head and comment to your screen out loud....

Every time your fingers touch the keyboard, regardless of what moniker you use, people with common sense and triple digit IQ's cringe.

----------


## RestorationOfLiberty

> If you actually give a $#@! about painting the Alt-Right in a decent light you'd be well advised to let Smitty do the typing and you just nod your head and comment to your screen out loud....
> 
> Every time your fingers touch the keyboard, regardless of what moniker you use, people with common sense and triple digit IQ's cringe.


The Alt Right does not care what light we are painted in. We stopped care what people think about us. That is one of the core values we have.

Also once again you broadcast you do not have a point to make.

----------


## cajuncocoa

//

----------


## RestorationOfLiberty

> Oh, well...if Stefan the Great uses it, we'll have to call up the makers of dictionaries and have it included. Tomorrow. 
> 
> Your label of me as a "leftist" or "kid" doesn't bother me one bit. I'd much rather be any of those than a white nationalist.


Well I am not a White Nationalist so once again you have no point.

----------


## pcosmar

> Well the government run schools either failed them, or most likely did its job so for the first 14 years and maybe a few after that they are not really to blame.


They created the public schools,, on the socialist  system..
They instituted Socialism long before I was born in 1957.. It was an established fact then.

Americans have sold out this country and their fellowman,,and been actively working for a One World Government since the 1900s.

Mexican gardeners and Cuban Mechanics have never bothered me in the least..

Pigs in uniform with flags and ranks, (Americans) Bother me.

----------


## pcosmar

> Well I am not a White Nationalist so once again you have no point.


What kind of National Socialist are you?

----------


## cajuncocoa

//

----------


## RestorationOfLiberty

> They created the public schools,, on the socialist  system..
> They instituted Socialism long before I was born in 1957.. It was an established fact then.
> 
> Americans have sold out this country and their fellowman,,and been actively working for a One World Government since the 1900s.
> 
> Mexican gardeners and Cuban Mechanics have never bothered me in the least..
> 
> Pigs in uniform with flags and ranks, (Americans) Bother me.


And would adding millions of more of blindly leftist voters who support leftists who will disarm you make anything better?

----------


## Tywysog Cymru

> Are you a big fan of gun control?


No, but the only Democrats who seem to agree with me on guns live in deep red states.

----------


## Tywysog Cymru

> Of course you're not.


In before "I have a friend who is black!"

----------


## cajuncocoa

//

----------


## pcosmar

> And would adding millions of more of blindly leftist voters who support leftists who will disarm you make anything better?


There is a good chance many of those folks are freedom loving.

But they are not the ones pushing Socialism or Globalism.

The Elitists are. 
Those who are so confidant in their own superiority that they believe that can rightfully dictate to the lesser beings around them.

Such have always been around..

and I have been disarmed by the authoritarians in this country.

Mostly Republicans.

----------


## RestorationOfLiberty

> There is a good chance many of those folks are freedom loving.


Polling data proves other wise. A few might be, but a majority are not. I do not deal in chance.





> But they are not the ones pushing Socialism or Globalism.


They vote for it, which means yes they are.




> The Elitists are. 
> Those who are so confidant in their own superiority that they believe that can rightfully dictate to the lesser beings around them.


I am dictating to others "You will not enter my nation, force your views/culture/political values on me, and if you do bad things will happen"

I and those like me are very confidant, history proves us right, multicultural societies disintegrate, mass immigration washes nations away
Socialism *always fails.*






> Such have always been around..
> 
> and I have been disarmed by the authoritarians in this country.
> 
> Mostly Republicans.


Which county are you in?

----------


## pcosmar

> Which county are you in?


What basement bunker are you in?

I have lived all across this country.. (United States )
My history and recent travels are known.

----------


## BV2

> To a very large extent, the Alt-Right is composed of former members of the Liberty movement after they were slapped in the face with reality.
> 
> Libertarian ideology isn't sufficient to deal with the problems that the globalists have imposed on the western world.
> 
> America is a patient with a severed femoral artery. The Alt-Right wants to apply a tourniquet . Libertarians wants the patient to agree to an exercise regimen.


Well, for one thing its a philosophy.  The alt-right might be an ideology, or lacking the consistency of a philosophy-I do not know much about this al right you see.  I'm always suspicious when personification of society shows up, though.  It's just too easy a game to play:

America is a student, numbed by ignorance.  Libertarians wish to alleviate this condition, the alt-right seeks to spread it around.

Well, yours was better...

----------


## RestorationOfLiberty

> What basement bunker are you in?
> 
> I have lived all across this country.. (United States )
> My history and recent travels are known.


Answer the question.

----------


## RestorationOfLiberty

> Well, for one thing its a philosophy.  The alt-right might be an ideology, or lacking the consistency of a philosophy-I do not know much about this al right you see.  I'm always suspicious when personification of society shows up, though.  It's just too easy a game to play:
> 
> America is a student, numbed by ignorance.  Libertarians wish to alleviate this condition, the alt-right seeks to spread it around.
> 
> Well, yours was better...


What ignorance do you think we suffer from?

----------


## phill4paul

> To a very large extent, the Alt-Right is composed of former members of the Liberty movement after they were slapped in the face with reality.


  Have any hard numbers on that or are you just talking out your ass?

----------


## Smitty

> Have any hard numbers on that or are you just talking out your ass?


The Liberty movement no longer hangs out here.

Where do you think they went?

----------


## phill4paul

> The Liberty movement no longer hangs out here.
> 
> Where do you think they went?


  After McCain/Mitt and Trump I imagine members here dropped out and concentrated locally and put their moneys towards beans, bullion and bullets.

  Care to answer the question with more than just a question? Or shall we just go ahead and realize you are just talking out your ass?

----------


## Smitty

> After McCain/Mitt and Trump I imagine members here dropped out and concentrated locally and put their moneys towards beans, bullion and bullets.
> 
>   Care to answer the question with more than just a question? Or shall we just go ahead and realize you are just talking out your ass?


I don't care to converse with you at all.

You're constantly looking for something that you can run and snivel to the mods about, so it's best that the members of the forum who live in the reality based community treat you as a pariah.

Have a good day.

----------


## phill4paul

> I don't care to converse with you at all.
> 
> You're constantly looking for something that you can run and snivel to the mods about, so it's best that the members of the forum who live in the reality based community treat you as a pariah.
> 
> Have a good day.


   Alt-rights are such pussies when anyone confronts them on their bull$#@!. What is the term they bandy about that they should take a selfie next to? "Cuck," I think it is.

----------


## Smitty

> Alt-rights are such pussies .


So go report them to a mod.

----------


## cajuncocoa

//

----------


## P3ter_Griffin

@Smitty After McCain/Mitt and Trump I imagine members here dropped out and concentrated locally and put their moneys towards beans, bullion and bullets.

Care to answer the question with more than just a question? Or shall we just go ahead and realize you are just talking out your ass?

----------


## phill4paul

> So go report them to a mod.


  Typical Alt-Right Cuck response. If you can't baffle them with bull$#@! then run away. Care to answer P3ter_Griffins' post or will you just reply in the same manner. C'mon, surprise me for once.

----------


## pcosmar

> Answer the question.


Oooo,

It could not possibly make any difference. I am in Sherman Co. Oregon. though I am sometimes in several counties (in transit) and another State.
I have lived all over in several states.
I am originally from Michigan,, Chippewa County. and it was there that I got my last felony conviction for "Attempted Possession of a Firearm".

so i fail to understand what my present location has to with Gun Control. Many if not most folks I know are armed.

I am disarmed. By Law.
By Laws written by Republicans,, and Democrats

----------


## phill4paul

> Oooo,
> 
> It could not possibly make any difference. I am in Sherman Co. Oregon. though I am sometimes in several counties (in transit) and another State.
> I have lived all over in several states.
> I am originally from Michigan,, Chippewa County. and it was there that I got my last felony conviction for "Attempted Possession of a Firearm".
> 
> so i fail to understand what my present location has to with Gun Control. Many if not most folks I know are armed.
> 
> I am disarmed. By Law.
> By Laws written Republicans,, and Democrats


  And *BOOM*, goes the head shot. I was holding my tongue so much it bled while awaiting your response. +rep.

----------


## otherone

The "alt-right" is just another flavor of Koolaid,  incapable of seeing beyond the State's matrix, trading liberty for fear.

----------


## cajuncocoa

//

----------


## Smitty

The Alt-Right is simply the natural Zeitgeist of a society under siege.  It's unclear as to how much influence it will have in the immediate. But it's not going away,... because it has nowhere to go.

----------


## Smitty

It's obvious that the leftists would prefer that everyone of european ancestry would join in on their lemming ideology and pass quietly into that dark night,...and to be sure, many will. But it's not a part of many people's makeup. So they fight to be heard,..because,..it's a culture worth saving. The survival of western culture is the survival of the world.

I really like this video. I like the resolve that can be seen in the eyes and felt in their even demeanor. It's actually a very high grade piece of art.

----------


## Smitty

> @Smitty After McCain/Mitt and Trump I imagine members here dropped out and concentrated locally and put their moneys towards beans, bullion and bullets.
> 
> Care to answer the question with more than just a question? Or shall we just go ahead and realize you are just talking out your ass?


Well,....you sport an avatar of a black Muslim who considers whites to be blue eyed devils. So, I don't know if you're a black radical or a caucasian who has had life experiences harsh enough to make you hate yourself and,...along with it, hate the devil you consider me to be.

In any event, we have nothing to discuss.

Have a good day.

----------


## Tywysog Cymru

So, the alt-right has been big on the internet for about a year now, and this is what I understand of their arguments:

-The GOP is useless, but minorities are bad because they don't vote Republican.
-"For ourselves and our posterity" means everyone with our skin color and no one else.
-The GOP establishment is not really conservative, and that's bad, but neither is Donald Trump, but that's okay because conservatism has accomplished nothing.
-Immigration is the only issue that matters.
-"Cuck."

This is a non-comprehensive list of things I have seen referred to as "cuckoldry":
-Having principles
-Having any sort of moral compass
-Conservatism
-Liberalism
-Capitalism
-Socialism
-Libertarianism (losertarians)!
-Caring about economics
-Caring about social issues
-Caring about anything other than immigration
-Voting for someone other than Donald Trump
-Christianity
-Not wanting the government to waste taxpayer money on a border wall
-Transracial adoption (they're obsessed with this one)

----------


## cajuncocoa

//

----------


## Smitty

> So, the alt-right has been big on the internet for about a year now, and this is what I understand of their arguments:
> 
> -The GOP is useless, but minorities are bad because they don't vote Republican.
> -"For ourselves and our posterity" means everyone with our skin color and no one else.
> -The GOP establishment is not really conservative, and that's bad, but neither is Donald Trump, but that's okay because conservatism has accomplished nothing.
> -Immigration is the only issue that matters.
> -"Cuck."
> 
> This is a non-comprehensive list of things I have seen referred to as "cuckoldry":
> ...


Thanks for telling everyone where you stand.

I just can't understand why you're not ashamed of it.

----------


## Smitty

That's the most perplexing aspect of the whole pie.

Leftists lack the ability to feel shame.

I don't know where that comes from.

----------


## otherone

> The Alt-Right is simply the natural Zeitgeist of a society under siege.


LOL..."zeitgeist"
"Hep me, big gub'ment!"
May as well be standing in line for your weekly block of cheese.

----------


## Smitty

> LOL..."zeitgeist"
> "Hep me, big gub'ment!"
> May as well be standing in line for your weekly block of cheese.


You don't make sense.

Try harder.

----------


## cajuncocoa

//

----------


## cajuncocoa

//

----------


## Smitty

> Ashamed of _what_?? Having principles? A moral compass? Caring about social issues (without government intervention)?
> 
> If you disagree with that list, it's *you* who should be ashamed.


You need to be fixing a man a BLT and massaging his shoulders while he eats it.

Go find one to do that for.

This isn't your correct domain.

----------


## otherone

> You don't make sense.
> 
> Try harder.


sure...for the quasi-literate:

----------


## Smitty

childish

----------


## pcosmar

> The Alt-Right is simply the natural Zeitgeist of a society under siege.


Evil spirits are a subject for another sub-forum.

----------


## cajuncocoa

//

----------


## Smitty

> I don't have to find a man. I've been married to my husband for 39 years.


What's he doing right now?

----------


## cajuncocoa

//

----------


## cajuncocoa

//

----------


## Smitty

> Why is that of interest to you?


Fix him a BLT,..massage his shoulders, do that repeatedly, and manbe he'll stop sitting transfixed to the TV and give you some attention.

Then you won't have to fill your days and nights here.

It's not too late. Show some initiative.

----------


## cajuncocoa

//

----------


## otherone

> childish


Granted.
I'll break it down for you:

_We hold these truths to be self-evident, that all men are created equal, that they are endowed by their Creator with certain unalienable Rights, that among these are Life, Liberty and the pursuit of Happiness.--That to secure these rights, Governments are instituted among Men, deriving their just powers from the consent of the governed,
_
Understand that individual Rights are the hallmark of individual sovereignty.  Government's role is not to rule, but rather to protect the sovereignty of the individual.  Anything less is socialism.  The only difference between the alt-right's rhetoric and progressivism  is that the alt-right's collectivism is paler

----------


## Tywysog Cymru

> adding to your list: 
> Having decency
> refraining from rudeness 
> feminism (the original push for women's equality with their male counterparts, in education, business, economic, and financial matters.)
> (just because you don't have to be "politically correct" doesn't mean you have to be as offensive as possible -- just because.)


The alt-right see women mainly as breeders for the "master race."

I've only seen a few women among the many dozens of alt-right accounts I've come across.  Some alt-rightists, like American Spartan, had a polygamy fantasy, which seems pretty unrealistic given the demographics of the alt-right.




> Thanks for telling everyone where you stand.
> 
> I just can't understand why you're not ashamed of it.


I stand for liberty.  What's to be ashamed of?

----------


## Smitty

The left will eat you and yours,...and all like you.

----------


## cajuncocoa

//

----------


## cajuncocoa

//

----------


## BV2

> Fix him a BLT,..massage his shoulders, do that repeatedly, and manbe he'll stop sitting transfixed to the TV and give you some attention.
> 
> Then you won't have to fill your days and nights here.
> 
> It's not too late. Show some initiative.


Wow, $#@! you buddy.

----------


## Suzanimal

> The banned idiot who started the this thread you bumped that was dormant for a long time. You make the same spelling and grammatical mistakes he did.


Maybe he needs an IQ test?

----------


## AuH20

I'm not thrilled with some elements of the alt right, but as a whole collective I'll take them over blind mainstream republicans and feckless cosmotarians. The alt right is generally aware of who is pulling the strings and the devious methods they employ.

----------


## LibertyEagle

> adding to your list: 
> Having decency
> refraining from rudeness 
> feminism (the original push for women's equality with their male counterparts, in education, business, economic, and financial matters.)
> (just because you don't have to be "politically correct" doesn't mean you have to be as offensive as possible -- just because.)


In other words, you believe in political-correctness.

----------


## cajuncocoa

//

----------


## cajuncocoa

//

----------


## Smitty

> The alt right is generally aware of who is pulling the strings and the devious methods they employ.


Okay,...since you're cognizant of that aspect of the equation,...what's the proper way for them to respond? Fight or flight?

If the answer is flight,...where to?

----------


## AuH20

> Okay,...since you're cognizant of that aspect of the equation,...what's the proper way for them to respond? Fight or flight?
> 
> If the answer is flight,...where to?


Fight to your last synapse. There is no where else to go to. Look at Cantwell. He was a liberterian betrayed by his emotions and then realized what is going on. We are in the midst of an extermination via the welfare state and eager third world individuals. Once the chain of liberty is broken, it's over for good.

----------


## Smitty

I'm not particularly enamored with the whole "squabble" aspect of the situation. I'd be just as happy to leave it all behind and find some place where it doesn't exist.

I've got 3 young adult children.

I'd like to tell them where to seek refuge from the coming troubles in America,....but be damned if I know where that place is.

----------


## RestorationOfLiberty

> Oooo,
> 
> It could not possibly make any difference. I am in Sherman Co. Oregon. though I am sometimes in several counties (in transit) and another State.
> I have lived all over in several states.
> I am originally from Michigan,, Chippewa County. and it was there that I got my last felony conviction for "Attempted Possession of a Firearm".
> 
> so i fail to understand what my present location has to with Gun Control. Many if not most folks I know are armed.
> 
> I am disarmed. By Law.
> By Laws written by Republicans,, and Democrats


"Attempted Possession of a Firearm".? How the hell did that happen?

The Gun Control Act of 1968 was written by and passed by a solid Dem majority.

----------


## pcosmar

> [COLOR=#333333]"Attempted Possession of a Firearm".? How the hell did that happen?


My wife accepted a Housewarming gift,,A Stoeger 12 ga ,
It hung on a wall.

It was the incident that got me searching for my lost rights,,, and brought me here.

2nd amendment is something I know very personally,, and better than most.
you seem to have gotten MY full attention.

----------


## cajuncocoa

//

----------


## Smitty

> . Am I missing something?


More than you will ever know.

I'm envious.

----------


## pcosmar

> The Gun Control Act of 1968 was written by and passed by a solid Dem majority.[/COLOR]


And now this,,

GCA 1968 was rushed through when the FFA 0f 1934 was found to be unconstitutional.. 

But it was the Brady Act that created *Prohibited Persons.* and the freakin' background checks.

----------


## pcosmar

> Am I missing something?


Nope,,
I am entertained.

----------


## RestorationOfLiberty

> In other words, you believe in political-correctness.


They never say or admit it but that is the end result. They obey and enforce the rules set by the enemy.




> So, the alt-right has been big on the internet for about a year now, and this is what I understand of their arguments:
> 
> -The GOP is useless, but minorities are bad because they don't vote Republican.


The GOPe is useless, what have they done to even slow the growth of government let alone stop/reverse it?

Yes they are bad because they vote for cultural marxism, higher taxes, etc.






> -"For ourselves and our posterity" means everyone with our skin color and no one else.


Not even that, our countrymen, not even all whites. Why is that a bad thing? Why can we not exclude people who have right or claim to this nation?




> -The GOP establishment is not really conservative, and that's bad, but neither is Donald Trump, but that's okay because conservatism has accomplished nothing.


Turning your nation into a 3rd world slum so long as GDP increases 1th of a percentage point is treason, if "Conservatives" think fighting wars for other nations, allowing the to wash away that which was built at staggering cost of lives, time, effort and passion, and cowering to domestic enemies is a good then they I hope the ship of "conservatism" sinks with all hands abroad.





> -Immigration is the only issue that matters.


Yeah it is. When the opposition can stack the deck with voters to insure they win every time you have no choice but to end the supply of enemy voters.

I have no idea why you can not understand that if you do not shut off this pipe line you will be out voted, the demographics will shift as to the point that you can never win any election ever again.




> -"Cuck."


You want to know that insult cuts so deep? Because its true. 




> This is a non-comprehensive list of things I have seen referred to as "cuckoldry":
> -Having principles


When principles insure you loss elections, power, wealth, Liberty and demises the future of your children then they are flawed and immoral.




> -Having any sort of moral compass


Self preservation is the highest and first since of morality, anything that interferes with it is immoral.

-


> Conservatism


What have they conserved? What have they achieved?





> -Liberalism


Well duh.




> -Capitalism


Self destructive capitalism like "free trade" and importing hordes of "cheap" labor is harmful and not really capitalistic as they are able to exteralize their burdens/cost on to to others.

Turning your nation into a 3rd world slum just for a few bucks is short sighted and beyond stupid.






> -Socialism


If you study the Cuckoo you will find the behavior to be the same as the system of socialism.




> -Libertarianism (losertarians)!


People who support the idea of bringing in millions of people who will out vote you and vote for the antitheses of what you believe and want is beyond  insane and should be mocked and attacked into submission, closed border, sane Libertarianism  is same what a compatible system and is in fact where most of the alt right came from after they understood the moronic idea of open border.




> -Caring about economics


We do and we understand that adding millions of people every year drives up the cost of living, driving wages down and well as the myth of "free trade" has down nothing but enrich a rootless, International clique.




> -Caring about social issues


Yeah, its not like we care about restoring the 1st, 2nd, 4th, 5th, 8th, 9th, and 10th Amendments, right?

Its not like we care about things like restoring control over education, right?



-Caring about anything other than immigration

Immigration is the issue that will decide all others, import a bunch of leftist voter and what do you thinkw will happen to the poltical landscape? Which way do you think they will vote?

But hey I guess you just love the idea of being out voted by ringers for the left.





> -Voting for someone other than Donald Trump


A vote for anyone else is a vote for Clinton.




> -Christianity


Christ never said or support people opening their nation to be replaced by others, giving away the inheritance of your kids to strangers or an other
Cuckservative Churchianity
Watch out for false prophets. They come to you in sheeps clothing, but inwardly they are ferocious wolves. By their fruit you will recognize them. Do people pick grapes from thornbushes, or figs from thistles? Likewise, every good tree bears good fruit, but a bad tree bears bad fruit. A good tree cannot bear bad fruit, and a bad tree cannot bear good fruit. Every tree that does not bear good fruit is cut down and thrown into the fire. Thus, by their fruit you will recognize them. Matthew 7: 15-20






> -Not wanting the government to waste taxpayer money on a border wall


Its cheaper then wasting hundreds of billions every year on welfare, healthcare, education, jailing on illegals and we prevent the demographic replacement of America by 3rd world peoples.

You do not want a wall because it will shatter the lies you have become invested in.




> -Transracial adoption (they're obsessed with this one)


So to prove you are so not a racist you adopt a children that is a different skin color because they are non white. Do you not see the naked hypocrisy?

----------


## RestorationOfLiberty

> And now this,,
> 
> GCA 1968 was rushed through when the FFA 0f 1934 was found to be unconstitutional.. 
> 
> But it was the Brady Act that created *Prohibited Persons.* and the freakin' background checks.


And you assume because it passed by the Republicans I like it any more because why? All of them should be hanged for treason by their intestines.

----------


## RestorationOfLiberty

> My wife accepted a Housewarming gift,,A Stoeger 12 ga ,
> It hung on a wall.
> 
> It was the incident that got me searching for my lost rights,,, and brought me here.
> 
> 2nd amendment is something I know very personally,, and better than most.
> you seem to have gotten MY full attention.


What happened in full.

----------


## RestorationOfLiberty

> Fight to your last synapse. There is no where else to go to. Look at Cantwell. He was a liberterian betrayed by his emotions and then realized what is going on. We are in the midst of an extermination via the welfare state and eager third world individuals. Once the chain of liberty is broken, it's over for good.


And some of us support the invasion and are working on cutting the chain because "muh feels".

----------


## pcosmar

> And you assume because it passed by the Republicans I like it any more because why? All of them should be hanged for treason by their intestines.


No,, I am saying there is no discernible difference. They work together..
One plays off the other.. It was Reagan that massively increased the Police State.
It was Bush that heavily militarized it. and brought the "war on terror" home.

----------


## pcosmar

> What happened in full.


Use the forum search function..

Or Google,,

It's a long story and past history..
it ain't changing.

----------


## cajuncocoa

//

----------


## pcosmar

> What kind of National Socialist are you?




I think I found it.

----------


## LibertyEagle

> In other words, your reading comprehension skills have never improved since I've been here.


True.  I have difficulty understanding people with IQs under 85.

----------


## LibertyEagle

> Let me get this straight....you and your alt right buddies have been loudly opposing immigration in the U.S., but you and your children are going to barge in on some other country?? Am I missing something?


If he is, it's because you and your buddies not only allowed, but encouraged, illegal aliens to "barge" into ours.

----------


## RestorationOfLiberty

> True.  I have difficulty understanding people with IQs under 85.


I will give you rep when I can.

----------


## cajuncocoa

//

----------


## cajuncocoa

//

----------


## BV2

Ha! I like the alt right because it makes the old ancaps looks so damn good!  I don't like the alt right because, as I've seen from reading this proponent's points and ideas, I don't see how its any different from the other philosophies that would transgress as much as they can in the name of "ours," which of course isn't!  There be yours, there be mine.  "Ours" are for pirates.  Arrrrrggggghhhs=Ours....

Also, this proponent is a real jackass.  Take note, buddy, to dial back the jerk if you actually want to proselytize.

----------


## AuH20

Truth, even laced with venom and insensitivity.......  How do you get Communists and their ignorantly led hordes from usurping freedoms and property at an astounding rate? Strongly worded letters? Compliments? Chocolates and Flowers? The caller couldn't offer a constructive answer.

Many people aren't even aware that they are locked in life and death struggle, where one side is adamant about wiping out the other side and indoctrinating their brethren at the barrel of a gun.

----------


## tod evans

> Truth, even laced with venom and insensitivity.......


I actually watched the whole thing and didn't notice any venom or insensitivity...

----------


## Tywysog Cymru

> The GOPe is useless, what have they done to even slow the growth of government let alone stop/reverse it?
> 
> Yes they are bad because they vote for cultural marxism, higher taxes, etc.


As if Donald Trump wouldn't do the same.




> Not even that, our countrymen, not even all whites. Why is that a bad thing? Why can we not exclude people who have right or claim to this nation?


No, the alt-right just excludes non-whites.  Irish and German immigrants are okay to them.




> Turning your nation into a 3rd world slum so long as GDP increases 1th of a percentage point is treason, if "Conservatives" think fighting wars for other nations, allowing the to wash away that which was built at staggering cost of lives, time, effort and passion, and cowering to domestic enemies is a good then they I hope the ship of "conservatism" sinks with all hands abroad.


But the alt-right attacks the GOPe for not being conservative and at the same time says that conservatism is useless.




> Yeah it is. When the opposition can stack the deck with voters to insure they win every time you have no choice but to end the supply of enemy voters.
> 
> I have no idea why you can not understand that if you do not shut off this pipe line you will be out voted, the demographics will shift as to the point that you can never win any election ever again.


People said the same about the Irish.




> You want to know that insult cuts so deep? Because its true.


It makes the person saying "cuck" look like they've lost the argument and have resorted to name-calling.




> When principles insure you loss elections, power, wealth, Liberty and demises the future of your children then they are flawed and immoral


.

The alt-right hates principles, thank you for admitting it.




> Self preservation is the highest and first since of morality, anything that interferes with it is immoral.


The alt-right is, at its roots, a selfish movement.  Everything centers around self and one's own interests, even at the detriment to the liberty of other people.




> What have they conserved? What have they achieved?


Some good things on the local level.  Conservative states like Texas are better places to live than New York, for instance.




> Self destructive capitalism like "free trade" and importing hordes of "cheap" labor is harmful and not really capitalistic as they are able to exteralize their burdens/cost on to to others.
> 
> Turning your nation into a 3rd world slum just for a few bucks is short sighted and beyond stupid.


So you support regulated Capitalism?




> People who support the idea of bringing in millions of people who will out vote you and vote for the antitheses of what you believe and want is beyond  insane and should be mocked and attacked into submission, closed border, sane Libertarianism  is same what a compatible system and is in fact where most of the alt right came from after they understood the moronic idea of open border.


I don't support illegal immigration.  I just want to cut government benefits so I'm not paying for them instead of building a wall.




> We do and we understand that adding millions of people every year drives up the cost of living, driving wages down and well as the myth of "free trade" has down nothing but enrich a rootless, International clique.


If you cared about economics you wouldn't support Trump.




> Yeah, its not like we care about restoring the 1st, 2nd, 4th, 5th, 8th, 9th, and 10th Amendments, right?


I've never heard alt-rightists talk about any of those issues.




> Its not like we care about things like restoring control over education, right?


Only so you can re-segregate schools.




> Immigration is the issue that will decide all others, import a bunch of leftist voter and what do you thinkw will happen to the poltical landscape? Which way do you think they will vote?
> 
> But hey I guess you just love the idea of being out voted by ringers for the left.


Why didn't minorities vote for Bernie Sanders?  Why was his base of support overwhelmingly white and not made up of people who just got their citizenship?




> A vote for anyone else is a vote for Clinton.


Did you vote for Romney or McCain?




> Christ never said or support people opening their nation to be replaced by others, giving away the inheritance of your kids to strangers or an other


No, but I'm not doing that.

Jesus never once showed hatred for foreigners.  He broke down ethnic barriers and made it possible for people of all nations and races to be saved.  He opposed the anti-Gentile, anti-Samaritan bigots of His day.




> Its cheaper then wasting hundreds of billions every year on welfare, healthcare, education, jailing on illegals and we prevent the demographic replacement of America by 3rd world peoples.
> 
> You do not want a wall because it will shatter the lies you have become invested in.


Tunnels.




> So to prove you are so not a racist you adopt a children that is a different skin color because they are non white. Do you not see the naked hypocrisy?


It's not to prove that they aren't racist.  It's because people want to help children living in horrid conditions and give them a chance at a decent childhood.

Alt-rightists get triggered whenever they see a white couple walking with a non-white child.  It fills them with rage.  Same goes whenever they see an interracial couple.

----------


## RestorationOfLiberty

> Truth, even laced with venom and insensitivity.......  How do you get Communists and their ignorantly led hordes from usurping freedoms and property at an astounding rate? Strongly worded letters? Compliments? Chocolates and Flowers? The caller couldn't offer a constructive answer.
> 
> Many people aren't even aware that they are locked in life and death struggle, where one side is adamant about wiping out the other side and indoctrinating their brethren at the barrel of a gun.



I love Cantwell..

----------


## RestorationOfLiberty

> As if Donald Trump wouldn't do the same.


So you can see the future? What are the winning powerball numbers?





> No, the alt-right just excludes non-whites.  Irish and German immigrants are okay to them.


No, we allow in Michelle Malkin/etc 

We also do not like or will let in leftist whites as well.





> But the alt-right attacks the GOPe for not being conservative and at the same time says that conservatism is useless.


1. Because they are not.

2. It is useless if they are not willing to advance it, more it less its a flaw on their end.





> People said the same about the Irish.


Were they wrong?

We did not have a welfare state then and that wave of immigration ended, but feel free to compare things that are not alike.




> It makes the person saying "cuck" look like they've lost the argument and have resorted to name-calling.


Its not name calling if it is true anymore then calling a liar a lair or a traitor and traitor.
.




> The alt-right hates principles, thank you for admitting it.


No, we hate false principles and destructive benefits.





> The alt-right is, at its roots, a selfish movement.  Everything centers around self and one's own interests, even at the detriment to the liberty of other people.


Yes it does center around our interests, why? Because no one else will care about, protect, defend, or advance our interests like we can.

Why is that bad thing?

We see pathological atrium as the threat that it is.

I thought LIBs thought self interest was the greatest good?

If the freedom of those who work to harm our freedom is so in fact harmed, so be it. We are not putting the well being of our enemies before our own, that is how we got here. 

Moral superiority is one the greatest lies ever told.






> Some good things on the local level.  Conservative states like Texas are better places to live than New York, for instance.


Without question it is, why is that? More control over those you elect, fewer people casting votes so you have a higher chance of not being out voted by low/no info voters.

If Texas and the nation does nothing to stop the flood of immigration it will turn into a one party state like CA/NY.





> So you support reÿgulated Capitalism?


Define the term "regulated capitalism". Its very nebulous.





> I don't support illegal immigration.  I just want to cut government benefits so I'm not paying for them instead of building a wall.


Well you have to send the back as to avoid the issues that will cause. Activist judges will rule "they have a right to welfare because of the 14th Amendment" as what happened with Prop 187.

More over a Wall is always on duty, it never slackens when a leftist is in office.





> If you cared about economics you wouldn't support Trump.


I do care about economics, that is why I support him. 

You can not add millions of people to the nation every year and expect wages to grow and the cost of living to fall.

"Free trade" is total crap, it works for some and yeah for them but I am done putting others before myself and my countrymen. 





> I've never heard alt-rightists talk about any of those issues.


Have you ever talked to members of the alt right? Went on forums like my posting career, etc? If not ask away.

We care about Freedom of speech as "hate speech" and "PC" have been used to silence the truth.

We care about restoring Freedom of Association it has been violated and resulted in forced inclusion under the threat of force. It has atomized our community, eroded our cultural and political strength and institutions.

We value the right to keep and bare arms. Armed free men is the reason why America even exists to begin with. Its also a means to secure Liberty and its blessings, we also value self defense. We have seen what happens when free people are disarmed and live in a nation with hordes of people who hate them and blame them for the failures of a socialist state. From the Russian people to the Whites of South Africa.

We value privacy rights as the state or "activists" should not be able to snoop around our lives as it does nothing to make us safer.

We care about do process, who with a brain does not?

We also value protection against cruel and unusual  punishments, and the 9th and 10th Amendments that should handcuff the power of the Federal government but sadly have been handcuffed by the "Supreme Court".





> Only so you can re-segregate schools.


No its to insure kids are not feed lies and made into marxist voters.

But since we are here, lets play this word games.

If race does not matter why should the racial make up of a school matter?

So long as kids are learning, why should the make up of their school matter?

Would you want your kids to get a great education even if it means they are in a classroom where they are around only the same race as they are?

If their is no difference between groups, why do you care?




> Why didn't minorities vote for Bernie Sanders?  Why was his base of support overwhelmingly white and not made up of people who just got their citizenship?


Lack of connection, he did not pander to them like Clinton can. More over Clinton has more name and face identification.

This also does not take into consideration the fraud that is happening.

I will say it was very funny and fitting to see the Sanders supporters get denied their choice/political views due to hordes of non whites. How is that diversity working out for them?




> Did you vote for Romney or McCain?


I was 18 and 22. Young rhythms with dumb for a reason. I did not vote for them, I only voted against Obama.





> No, but I'm not doing that.
> 
> Jesus never once showed hatred for foreigners.  He broke down ethnic barriers and made it possible for people of all nations and races to be saved.  He opposed the anti-Gentile, anti-Samaritan bigots of His day.


Saved in the eyes of God, he never said break down the barriers of your nations, allow in foreigners to the point they displace you, disarm yourselfs and be pacifists.

http://cis.org/ImmigrationBible






> Tunnels.


 http://www.timesofisrael.com/netanya...nel-detection/

Excuses.

You act like this is the first wall ever built and we do not have any way to combat challenges.. 

Are you saying that a people who split the atom, broke the sound barrier, landed on the moon and created the Internet can not build a wall? If so just say it.





> It's not to prove that they aren't racist.  It's because people want to help children living in horrid conditions and give them a chance at a decent childhood.


So why not adopt a child from Eastern Europe? They live in horrid conditions. Its nothing more the virtue signaling.




> Alt-rightists get triggered whenever they see a white couple walking with a non-white child.  It fills them with rage.  Same goes whenever they see an interracial couple.


No, we have bigger issues to worry about.

----------


## TheCount

> Yes it does center around our interests, why? Because no one else will care about, protect, defend, or advance our interests like we can.


Permanently expanding the power of government in order to save yourselves from a mythological boogieman is not in your interest.





> Define the term "regulated capitalism". Its very nebulous.


Aaaand there's the dodge.  Of course you have to support it, because it's one of the powers that government would need in order to implement the society that you want.






> You can not add millions of people to the nation every year and expect wages to grow and the cost of living to fall.


Economies are not zero-sum.





> "Free trade" is total crap, it works for some and yeah for them but I am done putting others before myself and my countrymen.


Here's the real answer to the regulated economy question above.





> So why not adopt a child from Eastern Europe? They live in horrid conditions. Its nothing more the virtue signaling.


Why not adopt an American child?  Is it because the majority of children awaiting adoption in the US are not white?

Assuming that a transracial adoption always means that the child is coming from another country is a hilarious example of the logical biases that exist in the alt-right movement.





> No, we have bigger issues to worry about.


No, you really don't.  The recent growth of the alt-right movement, coinciding with an exponential increase in the use of the word "cuck" in alt-right everything, identifies which groups are joining the alt-right.  Namely, fedora-hatted gentlesirs who believe that it's someone else's fault that they can't get a girlfriend and decided that it's nonwhites' fault, because them darkies are stealin' our white wimminsfolk.

Interracial couples are absolutely triggering for the majority of the alt-right.

----------


## Tywysog Cymru

> So you can see the future? What are the winning powerball numbers?


I use the past as an indicator of the future.  Trump has consistently supported policies that are antithetical to liberty.  So I have every reason to expect he'll be a terrible President.




> No, we allow in Michelle Malkin/etc


Why?




> We also do not like or will let in leftist whites as well.


Do you give them an ideological purity test?




> 1. Because they are not.
> 
> 2. It is useless if they are not willing to advance it, more it less its a flaw on their end.


So, conservatism is useless, but the GOPe is bad because they haven't advanced conservatism?




> Were they wrong?


I'd say so.  Irish immigrants and their descendants have contributed greatly to America.




> We did not have a welfare state then and that wave of immigration ended, but feel free to compare things that are not alike.


If there was no welfare state, would you still be against Mexicans coming in?




> Its not name calling if it is true anymore then calling a liar a lair or a traitor and traitor.


It's not true because you've made up a new definition of a word that has had the same meaning for centuries.




> No, we hate false principles and destructive benefits.


Like judging people by their character, the alt-right hates that.




> Yes it does center around our interests, why? Because no one else will care about, protect, defend, or advance our interests like we can.


"Our."




> Why is that bad thing?
> 
> We see pathological atrium as the threat that it is.
> 
> I thought LIBs thought self interest was the greatest good?


Nope, that's Objectivists.




> If the freedom of those who work to harm our freedom is so in fact harmed, so be it. We are not putting the well being of our enemies before our own, that is how we got here. 
> 
> Moral superiority is one the greatest lies ever told.


So are you a moral relativist then?




> Without question it is, why is that? More control over those you elect, fewer people casting votes so you have a higher chance of not being out voted by low/no info voters.
> 
> If Texas and the nation does nothing to stop the flood of immigration it will turn into a one party state like CA/NY.


Texas Hispanics are more right-wing than Hispanics in California.




> Define the term "regulated capitalism". Its very nebulous.


A system that is mostly Capitalistic, but the government actively intervenes in the economy.  Not quite full socialism but not too far away from it.




> Well you have to send the back as to avoid the issues that will cause. Activist judges will rule "they have a right to welfare because of the 14th Amendment" as what happened with Prop 187.
> 
> More over a Wall is always on duty, it never slackens when a leftist is in office.


How do you expect to deport over 10 million people?




> I do care about economics, that is why I support him. 
> 
> You can not add millions of people to the nation every year and expect wages to grow and the cost of living to fall.
> 
> "Free trade" is total crap, it works for some and yeah for them but I am done putting others before myself and my countrymen.


You do realize that Donald Trump is the furthest left Republican candidate on economics, right?




> Have you ever talked to members of the alt right? Went on forums like my posting career, etc? If not ask away.


I've come across many of them on this forum, Twitter, YouTube, and on comments sections.




> We care about Freedom of speech as "hate speech" and "PC" have been used to silence the truth.


Everyone supports freedom of speech for themselves.




> We care about restoring Freedom of Association it has been violated and resulted in forced inclusion under the threat of force. It has atomized our community, eroded our cultural and political strength and institutions.


I'm not sure exactly what you are talking about here.




> We value the right to keep and bare arms. Armed free men is the reason why America even exists to begin with. Its also a means to secure Liberty and its blessings, we also value self defense. We have seen what happens when free people are disarmed and live in a nation with hordes of people who hate them and blame them for the failures of a socialist state. From the Russian people to the Whites of South Africa.


America is not like South Africa.  We got rid of our racist laws fifty years ago.  Most people get along just fine with people of other races.




> We value privacy rights as the state or "activists" should not be able to snoop around our lives as it does nothing to make us safer.


Of course you support it for yourselves.




> We care about do process, who with a brain does not?


I don't care about do process, I care about _due_ process.




> We also value protection against cruel and unusual  punishments, and the 9th and 10th Amendments that should handcuff the power of the Federal government but sadly have been handcuffed by the "Supreme Court".


If the alt-right ever came into power would they not trample over state's rights to enforce segregation?




> No its to insure kids are not feed lies and made into marxist voters.
> 
> But since we are here, lets play this word games.
> 
> If race does not matter why should the racial make up of a school matter?
> 
> So long as kids are learning, why should the make up of their school matter?
> 
> Would you want your kids to get a great education even if it means they are in a classroom where they are around only the same race as they are?
> ...


I don't care about a school's racial makeup, but people in the alt-right do.




> Lack of connection, he did not pander to them like Clinton can. More over Clinton has more name and face identification.
> 
> This also does not take into consideration the fraud that is happening.
> 
> I will say it was very funny and fitting to see the Sanders supporters get denied their choice/political views due to hordes of non whites. How is that diversity working out for them?


If blacks and Hispanics are genetically programmed to love socialism wouldn't Bernie Sanders be the perfect fit for them?




> Saved in the eyes of God, he never said break down the barriers of your nations, allow in foreigners to the point they displace you, disarm yourselfs and be pacifists.
> 
> http://cis.org/ImmigrationBible


I never said that either.




> http://www.timesofisrael.com/netanya...nel-detection/
> 
> Excuses.
> 
> You act like this is the first wall ever built and we do not have any way to combat challenges.. 
> 
> Are you saying that a people who split the atom, broke the sound barrier, landed on the moon and created the Internet can not build a wall? If so just say it.


Oh, it's possible, but it would be extremely expensive and people could just use tunnels and boats.

The Israel comparison doesn't work.  Israel doesn't have thousands of miles of borders.




> So why not adopt a child from Eastern Europe? They live in horrid conditions. Its nothing more the virtue signaling.


I think Russia bans Americans from adopting their children.




> No, we have bigger issues to worry about.


From what I've seen, alt-rightists are obsessed with those two issues.  Not as much as they are with immigration, but they clearly care deeply about it.

----------


## TheCount

> ((()))


Are you upset because I made fun of your fedora?

----------


## RestorationOfLiberty

> I use the past as an indicator of the future.  Trump has consistently supported policies that are antithetical to liberty.  So I have every reason to expect he'll be a terrible President.


And Clinton would be any better?

Also limiting immigration is in no way harmful to anyone`s Liberty if that is your point.





> Why


Because they advance our cause/goals and they value and want to live in America, not deform it into a slum nation.

Dinesh D'Souza is another, he does not come here, bad mouth the nation, and demand we become India. 




> Do you give them an ideological purity test?


A few basic questions while hooked up to a lie detector, answer truthfully and if they pass, their applications are processed, failure will result in a 10 year denial. 

Some exceptions might apply.

We see no reason to allow in people who support Marxism, globalism, gun control, etc into the nation. 

Their is no benefit to bringing in subversives.





> So, conservatism is useless, but the GOPe is bad because they haven't advanced conservatism?


Its only useless because they will not wield power to advance it, that is one major theory on the alt right. Their are many others.





> I'd say so.  Irish immigrants and their descendants have contributed greatly to America.


So they had no valid point about crime, disease, wages, cost of living, political representation? Great to see you are blind to history.





> If there was no welfare state, would you still be against Mexicans coming in?


Yes, they would still drive up the cost of living and they would still skew elections.

More over they will vote to recreate the welfare state as such political ideas are hardware into their culture.

I would have the same opposition to it if it was British or Germans who were coming here and changing the nation but they are not, are they?







> It's not true because you've made up a new definition of a word that has had the same meaning for centuries.


How so? 





> Like judging people by their character, the alt-right hates that.


We do just that, we also judge people by their actions and political views. Like Paul Ryan, we hate him because he always craves to the left when he could just deny them them their course of actions that will lead to infringements on our rights, or deny them bring in rapeugees. Such betrayal of his constituents for people who actively hate him and them is more then enough of a reason to unseat him.




> "Our"


Yeah, and? What is wrong? Can not make a point against self interests?




> Nope, that's Objectivists.


So do you hate people putting their well being before others who are indifferent/hateful of them?






> So are you a moral relativist then?


No, how did you deduce that?

I believe that my morals are better then those of my enemy and I will not obey moral rules or political ideals that my enemy forces on me to insure my destruction.

I accept that any moralistic system that hinders its survival or actively dooms its followers is immoral and should be throw into the trash were it belongs. 





> Texas Hispanics are more right-wing than Hispanics in California.


Not a majority of them, and not if the current flood is not halted. Have you seen Brownsville, el paso? Entire areas along the border are nothing more then Mexico with better infrastructure, same crime, same, corruption, same political system, and the same bleak future. 




> A system that is mostly Capitalistic, but the government actively intervenes in the economy.  Not quite full socialism but not too far away from it.


Do basic regulations count? Such as protection from fraud, theft, trademark, etc?





> How do you expect to deport over 10 million people?


strategic deportation 
1. Deport "activist" like Gaby Pacheco and Jose Antonio Vargas and broadcast it. Let people know we do not care about more. If they "activists" get arrested and deported, they will be as well.

2. Use info from states that have issued illegals "driving privilege cards" and inform them they are slated for arrest if they do not leave. The threat of arrest will make most of them leave.

3. Deport all immigrant prisoners upon the finishing of their sentence, when they are release ICE is waiting with the a van.
 4. No more Birth right ciztenship from a set date forward. No exceptions.

5. S1070 style act for renting/use of public schools.

6. Massive fines for people who hire them, raids on Aug/Construction sites, arrest the CEOs. 

Their are ideas that have been tried and work.




> You do realize that Donald Trump is the furthest left Republican candidate on economics, right?


Show me how his ideas will not work.  





> I've come across many of them on this forum, Twitter, YouTube, and on comments sections.


And how long have/what type of questions have you asked him?




> Everyone supports freedom of speech for themselves.


We support it for everyone save slander, ect.






> I'm not sure exactly what you are talking about here.


We fully support Freedom to and from Association and will work to restore it.






> America is not like South Africa.  We got rid of our racist laws fifty years ago.  Most people get along just fine with people of other races.


Have you seen the crime rates? 

Do you want to be under or disarmed in a nation ever more filled with people who dislike you?

Way to miss the point the point of that statement.

More over we support a fully restored 2nd Amendment. Want to buy machine guns on Amazon? Great have it. Sadly we can not restore such freedoms if we are displaced in our nation and out voted by imported hordes.





> Of course you support it for yourselves.


I support it for everyone, where did I say I did not?

We would not have a need to infringe on it if we did not bring in people who liked to wage jihad.







> I don't care about do process, I care about _due_ process.


Once again why import people that give the state the excuse to throw out due process?




> If the alt-right ever came into power would they not trample over state's rights to enforce segregation?


No, because the act of Freedom of Association would be a personal choice and the state would not have any means to punish a person for doing it.

Every group will do it and those who do not want to will be just fine. If a black man wants to only carter to black man and will not serve me, that is perfectly fine. Its his bar, property, ect and he should be able to deny anyone he wants.







> I don't care about a school's racial makeup, but people in the alt-right do.


So why did do bring up segregation then?

Why do you care about the issue but bring it up?





> If blacks and Hispanics are genetically programmed to love socialism wouldn't Bernie Sanders be the perfect fit for them?


Cultural they support them, They did not support Sanders because of the fact that he did not really connect with them.

More over they broke for Clinton because she pandered to them very hard.





> I never said that either.


Great.





> Oh, it's possible, but it would be extremely expensive and people could just use tunnels and boats.
> 
> The Israel comparison doesn't work.  Israel doesn't have thousands of miles of borders.


More excuses. Tunnels will be detected and shut down, after a handful the cartel will stop using them as the cost will destroy their profit margins.

As for boats, the price will sky rocket and drones/cost guard will detect them them, stop them, and send them back. And even if they did get here, no IDs, no means to get a job, and no way to rent means they will go back.

And most of those miles are in the middle of no where, a fence, a camera and maybe a blimp drone and you are good. They will only tunnel in urban areas which will have tunnel detection.

Their is no reason why they will not work, only a desire and misguided fear.

I think Russia bans Americans from adopting their children.

You are aware their are other nations that make up Eastern Europe right.





> From what I've seen, alt-rightists are obsessed with those two issues.  Not as much as they are with immigration, but they clearly care deeply about it.


And we have told you why we care so much about immigration. If we do not stop it it will ensure the left has a permanent majority, they will be able to ram though any bill they wish. We have seen what happens when they have total power and we want nothing of it.

Your inablitly or lack of will to accept this fact does not mean it is any less true.

----------


## RestorationOfLiberty

> Permanently expanding the power of government in order to save yourselves from a mythological boogieman is not in your interest.


And it will not expand many times over if you add 30 million welfare voters? Yes or No?

If yes you have proved me right for wanting to deport them and ban their legal immigration.

And if no you are just reality detached.





> Aaaand there's the dodge.  Of course you have to support it, because it's one of the powers that government would need in order to implement the society that you want.


See my answer.







> Economies are not zero-sum.


Tell that to those who are on the losing end of globalism..









> Why not adopt an American child?  Is it because the majority of children awaiting adoption in the US are not white?
> 
> 
> 
> Assuming that a transracial adoption always means that the child is coming from another country is a hilarious example of the logical biases that exist in the alt-right movement.


If race does not matter why did you bring up that stat?






> No, you really don't.  The recent growth of the alt-right movement, coinciding with an exponential increase in the use of the word "cuck" in alt-right everything, identifies which groups are joining the alt-right.  Namely, fedora-hatted gentlesirs who believe that it's someone else's fault that they can't get a girlfriend and decided that it's nonwhites' fault, because them darkies are stealin' our white wimminsfolk.
> 
> Interracial couples are absolutely triggering for the majority of the alt-right.


So in other words you are memeing your way out as you do not have any valid points to make. Got it.

To you I wish you happy REEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEING.

----------


## cajuncocoa

//

----------


## Tywysog Cymru

> And Clinton would be any better?


No, you clearly have issues with reading comprehension.




> Also limiting immigration is in no way harmful to anyone`s Liberty if that is your point.


Harmful to immigrants' liberty.




> Because they advance our cause/goals and they value and want to live in America, not deform it into a slum nation.
> 
> Dinesh D'Souza is another, he does not come here, bad mouth the nation, and demand we become India.


Most immigrants have no interest in turning the US into their native countries.




> A few basic questions while hooked up to a lie detector, answer truthfully and if they pass, their applications are processed, failure will result in a 10 year denial. 
> 
> Some exceptions might apply.
> 
> We see no reason to allow in people who support Marxism, globalism, gun control, etc into the nation.


Most of the problem is native-born Americans so that wouldn't change much.




> Their is no benefit to bringing in subversives.


*There.




> Its only useless because they will not wield power to advance it, that is one major theory on the alt right. Their are many others.


But the alt-right supports Trump, who certainly won't advance conservatism.




> So they had no valid point about crime, disease, wages, cost of living, political representation? Great to see you are blind to history.


I think we are better off for having the Irish come to America.




> Yes, they would still drive up the cost of living and they would still skew elections.
> 
> More over they will vote to recreate the welfare state as such political ideas are hardware into their culture.
> 
> I would have the same opposition to it if it was British or Germans who were coming here and changing the nation but they are not, are they?


You realize that immigrants are a small minority of the population, right?




> How so?


The word "cuckold" has a well established definition, and the alt-right is trying to change the definition of the word.




> We do just that, we also judge people by their actions and political views. Like Paul Ryan, we hate him because he always craves to the left when he could just deny them them their course of actions that will lead to infringements on our rights, or deny them bring in rapeugees. Such betrayal of his constituents for people who actively hate him and them is more then enough of a reason to unseat him.


So, you think people should be judged for their character and not their skin color?




> Yeah, and? What is wrong? Can not make a point against self interests?


It might be in my self-interest to steal (more money for me).  But that doesn't mean it would be a moral thing for me to do.




> So do you hate people putting their well being before others who are indifferent/hateful of them?


Who hates who?




> No, how did you deduce that?
> 
> I believe that my morals are better then those of my enemy and I will not obey moral rules or political ideals that my enemy forces on me to insure my destruction.
> 
> I accept that any moralistic system that hinders its survival or actively dooms its followers is immoral and should be throw into the trash were it belongs.


Would you agree with treating others like you would want to be treated?




> Not a majority of them, and not if the current flood is not halted. Have you seen Brownsville, el paso? Entire areas along the border are nothing more then Mexico with better infrastructure, same crime, same, corruption, same political system, and the same bleak future.


I'd take those Democrats over Vermont Democrats.




> Do basic regulations count? Such as protection from fraud, theft, trademark, etc?


No, I'm talking about the protectionism you advocate.




> strategic deportation 
> 1. Deport "activist" like Gaby Pacheco and Jose Antonio Vargas and broadcast it. Let people know we do not care about more. If they "activists" get arrested and deported, they will be as well.
> 
> 2. Use info from states that have issued illegals "driving privilege cards" and inform them they are slated for arrest if they do not leave. The threat of arrest will make most of them leave.
> 
> 3. Deport all immigrant prisoners upon the finishing of their sentence, when they are release ICE is waiting with the a van.
>  4. No more Birth right ciztenship from a set date forward. No exceptions.
> 
> 5. S1070 style act for renting/use of public schools.
> ...


I don't think there would be any political will for that.




> Show me how his ideas will not work.


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Smoot%...ley_Tariff_Act




> And how long have/what type of questions have you asked him?


For about a year.  I asked them the same questions I've asked you.




> We support it for everyone *save slander, ect.*


Of course, can't let media figures get away with criticizing the great leader Donald Trump.




> More over we support a fully restored 2nd Amendment. Want to buy machine guns on Amazon? Great have it. Sadly we can not restore such freedoms if we are displaced in our nation and out voted by imported hordes.


The native hordes have already voted away freedom.




> Once again why import people that give the state the excuse to throw out due process?


What are you talking about?




> So why did do bring up segregation then?
> 
> Why do you care about the issue but bring it up?


Alt-rightists are mad that they have to go to school with minorities.




> Cultural they support them, They did not support Sanders because of the fact that he did not really connect with them.
> 
> More over they broke for Clinton because she pandered to them very hard.


What did she do that Sanders didn't?




> More excuses. Tunnels will be detected and shut down, after a handful the cartel will stop using them as the cost will destroy their profit margins.
> 
> As for boats, the price will sky rocket and drones/cost guard will detect them them, stop them, and send them back. And even if they did get here, no IDs, no means to get a job, and no way to rent means they will go back.
> 
> And most of those miles are in the middle of no where, a fence, a camera and maybe a blimp drone and you are good. They will only tunnel in urban areas which will have tunnel detection.
> 
> Their is no reason why they will not work, only a desire and misguided fear.


Are you really willing to pay the inevitable tax increases to pay for this?




> You are aware their are other nations that make up Eastern Europe right.


Yes, but Russia has more people than all the others combined.




> And we have told you why we care so much about immigration. If we do not stop it it will ensure the left has a permanent majority, they will be able to ram though any bill they wish. We have seen what happens when they have total power and we want nothing of it.
> 
> Your inablitly or lack of will to accept this fact does not mean it is any less true.


Every society has a left and a right.  The left will never have a permanent majority.

----------


## P3ter_Griffin

> ((()))


So $#@!in stupid you'd do this to a some-what receptive audience.  Why not focus on describing what alliances you guys were able to make by sacrificing principles and how that is positioning the alt-right movement for success, and what the alt-right has to offer that is better than what is being offered?  You guys gotta get your $#@! together.

----------


## RestorationOfLiberty

> So $#@!in stupid you'd do this to a some-what receptive audience.  Why not focus on describing what alliances you guys were able to make by sacrificing principles and how that is positioning the alt-right movement for success, and what the alt-right has to offer that is better than what is being offered?  You guys gotta get your $#@! together.


Why we will win in so few words.  We will offer you a better future then the current systems can.

----------


## P3ter_Griffin

> Why we will win in so few words.  We will offer you a better future then the current systems can.


That is what Ron offered too.  And I thought it would be enough to win too.

----------


## RestorationOfLiberty

> No, you clearly have issues with reading comprehension.



Then bash her as well then.




> Harmful to immigrants' liberty.


Do they have the liberty to violate the laws of other nations?

Do they have the right to impose a burden on the People of America?

Do they have the right to vote away our rights and reduce our Liberty?

Yes or No?







> Most immigrants have no interest in turning the US into their native countries.


Them voting for the left 8-2 proves you wrong.

If vote for marxism you support marxism, how is this that hard to understand?






> Most of the problem is native-born Americans so that wouldn't change much.


Wages would increase
Prices for goods and housing would fall
Crime would decrease
Burdens on the tax base would decrease
Americans would not be out voted in areas of their nation.

Things would not be perfect, they never will be but they will be alot better without out millions of people to the nation every year and the open border/mass immigration supporters have no come back from this.





> *There.


Blame auto correct.





> But the alt-right supports Trump, who certainly won't advance conservatism.


He will advance our goals, namely immigration reduction, protecting the SC from another leftist judge, fighting the media/left and will aid us in gong forward with a united right, free from internationalist, open borders/cheap labor whores, "compromisers" and other traitors.

So what if he gets rid of NAFTA, enacts protectionist matters and tells the Neo Cons to FOAD, it means he is bring Nationalist/Paleo Lib/Conservatism back to its full glory.





> I think we are better off for having the Irish come to America.


Answer the question,  did they have a valid point about crime, disease, wages, cost of living, political representation?  Yes or No?






> You realize that immigrants are a small minority of the population, right?


 





> The word "cuckold" has a well established definition, and the alt-right is trying to change the definition of the word.


No we are not, the actions are very much in line with the definition.







> So, you think people should be judged for their character and not their skin color?


Some times.





> It might be in my self-interest to steal (more money for me).  But that doesn't mean it would be a moral thing for me to do.


And in the face of others who will steal from you? What will your course of action be? Be a victim or defend your wealth?

What if the thieves use the ballot box as a means to steal you?





> Who hates who?


Do not play dumb.  do you hate people putting their well being before others who are indifferent/hateful of them? 




> Would you agree with treating others like you would want to be treated?


I would, but others will want to be treated better, or use their race/etc as a means to rent seek. This is the real world not kindergarten.




> I'd take those Democrats over Vermont Democrats.


What part of the following stat do you not understand?



They will just vote Dem all the same if you allow them in, the end result is you have Mexico in Texas.




> No, I'm talking about the protectionism you advocate.


Import tariffs, etc. 





> I don't think there would be any political will for that.


http://www.investors.com/politics/ed...ts-poll-finds/

Sell it as a tax break, crime reeducation bill, environmental protection bill, etc.

Where were to riots when we sent back that Cuban boy? 

You seem to believe your own bias, not a good thing.





> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Smoot%...ley_Tariff_Act


Yeah it had nothing to do with what else was going on in America at the time, right?







> For about a year.  I asked them the same questions I've asked you.


What answers have you gotten?





> Of course, can't let media figures get away with criticizing the great leader Donald Trump.


No, we can not allow them to get away with lying. If they are honest what they have to fear? The MSM is just about in the grave, lets push it in.




> The native hordes have already voted away freedom.


And we can get them back, be we can not do so if we are displaced by hordes of leftist voters.

You seem to not want to learn these lessons, does not change the fact they are still true.







> What are you talking about?


Why import groups that will commit terrorist acts and give the government an excuse to strip us of our rights?





> Alt-rightists are mad that they have to go to school with minorities.


Yes that is it, isnt? It has nothing to do with wasting countless dollars on educating people in English, educating the kids of or students that are illegal, being told we can not wear shirts with US flags on them to school, or risk being beaten up by gangs of kids that do noting but come to school just to start trouble, right?

Not that will answer the question honestly, you will just weave around it.





> What did she do that Sanders didn't?


What part of "out pander" and "election fraud" can you not understand?





> Are you really willing to pay the inevitable tax increases to pay for this?


Are you willing to pay the massive tax burden for an open border/mass immigration system? Even higher then you pay now?

A wall at most is 10 billion in a one time cost, tunnel detection is very automated, at most only 20 million.

By default its cheaper then mass immigration.

But you would have us do nothing, and suffer the preventable burden of a 100 billion dollar plus burden, the threat of violent crime/terrorism of imported threats, and the very real issue of voter displacement.

In short you would have us suffer what we suffer now, the course of action without a wall and a never ending flood of immigration.

That fact you can not see that is beyond me.







> Yes, but Russia has more people than all the others combined.


Who gives a $#@!? Eastern Europe is a general area, like middle east or South America.



> Every society has a left and a right.  The left will never have a permanent majority.


Yes it will, it has one in CA, NY (the whole of the north east save for NH) and many other nations around the world it does. 

What reason do you have to believe it wont?

How can you not have a permanent majority when you bring in around 2.5 million people every year on top of creating millions more dependent poverty stricken people in your nation?

----------


## P3ter_Griffin

Does the alt-right have a hierarchy.. 'a captain to navigate the ocean and make the tough decisions'?

----------


## RestorationOfLiberty

> That is what Ron offered too.  And I thought it would be enough to win too.


He lacked the attack dogness. You can not be civil with the left. 

You cannnot be civil with people who use the media as a weapon against you, who lie, who reject facts and even the very fabric of reality. You can
 not project your values on to groups that are indifferent or hostile to them.Ron Paul got alot right, but what he gets wrong is what damns it all.

We will win because we will give others  a better future. How? well we are unhinged, we are not bound by "PC" or the lies of egalitarianism. We are making more and more gains and the left has no weapons other then lying, naming calling and importing low iq ringers.

We have facts, stats, and a better vision of the country and future, more over the left can not outrun its failure

----------


## pcosmar

> Does the alt-right have a hierarchy.. 'a captain to navigate the ocean and make the tough decisions'?


GOOD QUESTION..

that type seems to need that authoritarian environment to function.

----------


## pcosmar

> We have facts, stats, and a better vision of the country and future, more over the left can not outrun its failure


I am so sorry.

it is going to hurt bad when you crash.

----------


## RestorationOfLiberty

> Does the alt-right have a hierarchy.. 'a captain to navigate the ocean and make the tough decisions'?


More or less we have have people in positions of leadership who share their views, ideas, and goals, and the people of the Alt Right have largely the same views on the major issues.

We are slowly taking back the GOP, purging it of its members who are indifferent or hostile to us, cleansing the right of "cuck hubs" or "neo con nods" like NRO or weekly standard,  take back the culture/entertainment. More or less we have been around since early 1950s but people like Buckley wanted to make the right look "reseptable" to the left (an impossible goal as they left will always hate us just because we refuse to give up and give them everything)so him and his Neo Con ilk went around and shut down anyone who really wanted to win and could win as that would upset the left.

NRO 'read out" any one who valued winning over "compromise" with the left. Hell George Romney and Rockefeller (mittens dad) activley led the faction to keep Goldwater out the White House.

Label anyone who does not play along "racist" or "Extremists".



The NRO reading out people like Coulter, Derbyshire, Brimalow, really did show their hand but their whole "We would rather lose on "muh principals" (what ever they are that week) really did show them for their frauds they are. They have no desire to fix things, all they want to do is write a book, do the talk shows, and whine about how they need to be better losers, well more and more people did not like that.

What really set things off was the way they derailed Ron Paul in Iowa and from getting the party nomination, they got their puppets (McCamnesty and Mittens) and lost. They retook the Congress and did nothing to stop Obama, even now they surrender on thinks like budgets and leftist cries for gun control, and even calling for giving the moron another judge on the court when they can give them the finger but that would require a spine.

So fast forward to today. They tried to Ron Paul Trump and they got stomped, the Neo Cons know that should he win they are finished (as they should be) their are failures on immigration, trade, taxes, regulations, gun rights, all the while telling their base they should die off, how they are racist if they do not want to live in a area that is now a slum thanks to immigration, and how they need to "listen to their betters". 

Well Trump has sized upon this and has tapped into the massive righteous anger in this nation by people who have been left behind by mass immigration, "free trade", a never ending regulation state, inflation, etc.

They can not get the genie back in the bottle, they are in a mad dash to "Stump Trump" but in doing so they have failed and they have shown themselves for the rootless cosmopolitan elitism. A cabal of men who will gladly kill off America and our Liberty if means GDP goes up a faction of a percentage points. The mask is off and the right is over taking this small cabal and doing so with a shoe string budget and in lighting speed thanks to the internet giving a voice and tools to armies of disaffected, economically ruined youth that are done giving a $#@!, tried of being called a rapist just because they want to have sex with women, tried of being called racist because of wanting to live in America rather then some 3rd world slum, tried of being blamed for what our forefathers did  and what other people still do, tried of being told "are you afraid you can not out compete" people who will work for a slave wage. People are reaching the people where giving a $#@! is too costly and we have no desire to appease groups that hate us.

With Paul Ryan`s and McCain lose in their primaries (God willing) it will be a great thing to see the Establishment be removed and the true right restored, and with that, with the GOP and its wealth/resources under our control the left will have no idea what will have happened..

Liberty will be restored and regain
Immigration sanity will be restored
National Sovereignty will be restored
And the left will be on the defensive until it implodes

----------


## P3ter_Griffin

> GOOD QUESTION..
> 
> that type seems to need that authoritarian environment to function.


haha.

I think its probably a good thing for a movement, just like an organization.  Not necessarily with just one authority but possibly a body that can examine its success and failure, gauge its ability to have success with different paths, and choose one.  I don't personally think there is any chance at a revolution on the federal level at this point.  And without that body to examine this and guide their members on a better path I don't see a great chance of success or an ability to hold the movement together.

----------


## pcosmar

> More or less we have have people in positions of leadership who share their views, ideas, and goals, and the people of the Alt Right have largely the same views on the major issues.
> 
> We are slowly taking back the GOP, purging it of its members who are indifferent or hostile to us, cleansing the right of "cuck hubs" or "neo con nods" like NRO or weekly standard,  take back the culture/entertainment. More or less we have been around since early 1950s but people like Buckley wanted to make the right look "reseptable" to the left (an impossible goal as they left will always hate us just because we refuse to give up and give them everything)so him and his Neo Con ilk went around and shut down anyone who really wanted to win and could win as that would upset the left.
> 
> NRO 'read out" any one who valued winning over "compromise" with the left. Hell George Romney and Rockefeller (mittens dad) activley led the faction to keep Goldwater out the White House.
> 
> Label anyone who does not play along "racist" or "Extremists".
> 
> 
> ...


saving this for posterity.


and history repeats key words

----------


## P3ter_Griffin

Thanks for laying that out there Resotration.  I hope you don't mistake my doubt for pessimism.  You guys are trying to slay a big beast.

----------


## pcosmar

> No, we allow in Michelle Malkin


yeah ,,but only cuz shes hot.


Hell,, I'd do her if she could shut up.
but i HAVEN'T BEEN LAID WELL IN A WHILE.

 I seriously can not see how anyone with functioning brain cells could tolerate her otherwise.

apologies to the ladies of the forum that have come to know me.
no one has cured that yet.




and i think most of you would be better options.

----------


## pcosmar

> haha.
> 
> I think its probably a good thing for a movement, just like an organization.  Not necessarily with just one authority but possibly a body that can examine its success and failure,


I do not my friend,,but from another direction..




> But Jesus called them aside and said, “You know that the rulers of the Gentiles lord it over them, and their superiors exercise authority over them. *It shall not be this way among you.* Instead, whoever wants to become great among you must be your servant,


it shall not be this way among you.

----------


## RestorationOfLiberty

> saving this for posterity.
> 
> 
> and history repeats key words


And when we win will you eat crow?

----------


## pcosmar

> And when we win will you eat crow?


I was a dumpster diver in the Reagan administration. and things went downhill under Bush.
Hillary v a GOP troll


hm, give me a couple years,



























and who the phuk is this "we" you refer to?

----------


## Natural Citizen

> ...we are unhinged...


Which makes "we" a reckless liability. Best to think things through all the way.




Have you heard the one about the two bulls?

----------


## RestorationOfLiberty

> Thanks for laying that out there Resotration.  I hope you don't mistake my doubt for pessimism.  You guys are trying to slay a big beast.


We have many battles to fight, and we might lose a few, but if you do not fight you lose by default.



They may have all the watches, but we have all the time and remember this welfare state is build the debt and lies of fiat currency.


Credit growth = debt growth, & debt growth when debt is money = wealth growth. 

Wealth represented by debt is entirely dependent upon stable or declining interest rates.

Now that a veritable OCEAN of bonds is in existence, even a small rise in i results in massive losses of bond capital value. 

Rates at ZIRP is like hydrogen gas, only a tiny spark will both detonate markets AND send world economies crashing to earth.

Central banks DO NOT have control of rates. They only appear to control the elevator and they're flying into a storm saturated with wind shear.

Join us and help shape the future.





> yeah ,,but only cuz shes hot.
> 
> 
> Hell,, I'd do her if she could shut up.


So its not because she is smart, understand the harm of immigration and does not want leftists to have any more power? Its just because of her looks? 



> but i HAVEN'T BEEN LAID WELL IN A WHILE.
> 
>  I seriously can not see how anyone with functioning brain cells could tolerate her otherwise.
> 
> apologies to the ladies of the forum that have come to know me.
> no one has cured that yet.


That is not hard to believe at all.

----------


## RestorationOfLiberty

> Which makes "we" a reckless liability. Best to think things through all the way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you heard the one about the two bulls?


I love that movie...

WE do think things through all the way and our actions are very much based on logic and facts, that being said we can not win every battle but that does not stop us from trying to do so.

----------


## RestorationOfLiberty

> I was a dumpster diver in the Reagan administration. and things went downhill under Bush.
> Hillary v a GOP troll
> 
> 
> hm, give me a couple years,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So the entire nation should suffer because of your failures?

----------


## osan

Just wipe the human race out and all its problems will be solved.

Oy.

----------


## LibertyEagle

> More or less we have have people in positions of leadership who share their views, ideas, and goals, and the people of the Alt Right have largely the same views on the major issues.
> 
> We are slowly taking back the GOP, purging it of its members who are indifferent or hostile to us, cleansing the right of "cuck hubs" or "neo con nods" like NRO or weekly standard,  take back the culture/entertainment. More or less we have been around since early 1950s but people like Buckley wanted to make the right look "reseptable" to the left (an impossible goal as they left will always hate us just because we refuse to give up and give them everything)so him and his Neo Con ilk went around and shut down anyone who really wanted to win and could win as that would upset the left.
> 
> NRO 'read out" any one who valued winning over "compromise" with the left. Hell George Romney and Rockefeller (mittens dad) activley led the faction to keep Goldwater out the White House.
> 
> Label anyone who does not play along "racist" or "Extremists".
> 
> 
> ...


They did the same thing to Joseph Sobran.  He was pretty wonderful.

NOTE:  I would take another look at Malkin.  I think she's a snake in the grass.

----------


## cajuncocoa

//

----------


## P3ter_Griffin

> I do not my friend,,but from another direction..
> 
> 
> 
> it shall not be this way among you.



Wow, thank you my friend.  This helps further shift my direction change that NC invigorated the other day.  I thought that what was needed was for me to develop my relationship with Him so I could better understand the value of my fellow humans and thus 'perfect' _my_ message to convince people of the 'goodness' of liberty.  But why should I be concerned about _my_ message when He has written one so perfectly for us?  Thank you, pcosmar, I was heading into that with entirely the wrong frame of mind.

----------


## RestorationOfLiberty

> They did the same thing to Joseph Sobran.  He was pretty wonderful.
> 
> NOTE:  I would take another look at Malkin.  I think she's a snake in the grass.


In what areas?

----------


## RandallFan



----------


## A Son of Liberty

Why are you here?

----------


## RestorationOfLiberty

> Why are you here?


WE are crashing open border Libertarianism with no survivors.

----------


## A Son of Liberty

No you're not, keyboard commando.  You're trolling a message board.  "White Nationalism" is not a liberty-oriented viewpoint, has no place within the spectrum of libertarian philosophy, and is defamatory to the great man for whom this website is named.  

I don't really give a $#@! if you're here or not.  Just don't for a second presume that you have an ally in Ron Paul or any of his true admirers here.

----------


## RestorationOfLiberty

> No you're not, keyboard commando.  You're trolling a message board.  "White Nationalism" is not a liberty-oriented viewpoint, has no place within the spectrum of libertarian philosophy, and is defamatory to the great man for whom this website is named.  
> 
> I don't really give a $#@! if you're here or not.  Just don't for a second presume that you have an ally in Ron Paul or any of his true admirers here.


So anyone who does not want to be replaced and out voted in their nation is a "white nationalist"? Well then I guess you have taken upon yourself the world view of the leftist (everything I do not agree with or proves me wrong is "racist")


You support allowing in tens of millions of people that will insure everything Ron Paul stands for, supports, and hope to achieve will become impossible to achieve as they will be a massive voter bloc for the left.

We have a great many supporters, many of us were former open border LIBs until we understood that our value are not universal and those would would harm our nation, culture, values, Liberty, future, etc must be kept out

----------


## RestorationOfLiberty

> Yup
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's a vote for Johnson. 
> 
> 
> 
> The first two don't bother me at all. 
> ...


Goes to show you how removed your faction is for the real world.

----------


## AuH20

> So anyone who does not want to be replaced and out voted in their nation is a "white nationalist"? Well then I guess you have taken upon yourself the world view of the leftist (everything I do not agree with or proves me wrong is "racist")
> 
> 
> You support allowing in tens of millions of people that will insure everything Ron Paul stands for, supports, and hope to achieve will become impossible to achieve as they will be a massive voter bloc for the left.
> 
> We have a great many supporters, many of us were former open border LIBs until we understood that our value are not universal and those would would harm our nation, culture, values, Liberty, future, etc must be kept out


I'm not a fan of the hardcore white nationalists. White people knowingly destroyed the country after the 1920s largely because they were complacent and foolish. With that said, you have to be suicidal to welcome the masses from incompatible cultures that are inordinately dependent on our welfare state. 

As far as I'm concerned, the foreign dependents can find another host to suck on, whether they are from Syria or Albania. The cosmotarians live in this fantastical dream world in which they can litter the land with even more reliable statists and there won't be any dire consequences to come from it, despite subsidizing their generous breeding habits and penchant for handouts. 

Just look at the SNAP and WIC discrepancies with the natives.

----------


## Jamesiv1

> I'm not a fan of the white nationalists. White people knowingly destroyed the country after the 1920s largely because they were complacent and foolish. With that said, you have to be suicidal to welcome the masses from incompatible cultures that are inordinately dependent on our welfare state. The dependents can find another host to suck on, whether they are from Syria or Albania. The cosmotarians live in this fantastical dream world in which they can litter the land with even more reliable statists and there won't be any dire consequences to come from it.


Any nation can fall prey to the global bankers and the money-men who finance decadence, wars, the media and politics.

Why else would we target the planet's nations that don't yet have a central bank?

Boom! goes the culture.

----------


## RestorationOfLiberty

> I'm not a fan of the hardcore white nationalists. White people knowingly destroyed the country after the 1920s largely because they were complacent and foolish. With that said, you have to be suicidal to welcome the masses from incompatible cultures that are inordinately dependent on our welfare state. 
> 
> As far as I'm concerned, the foreign dependents can find another host to suck on, whether they are from Syria or Albania. The cosmotarians live in this fantastical dream world in which they can litter the land with even more reliable statists and there won't be any dire consequences to come from it, despite subsidizing their generous breeding habits and penchant for handouts. 
> 
> Just look at the SNAP and WIC discrepancies with the natives.


The lessons have been learned and we will apply them well. In the end socialism sinks, it just so happens that when its all the same race, it tends to stay afloat longer then it should.

Thank God for Molyuinx, his actions have red pilled countless millions to our cause.

----------


## Smitty

An article from 2009 predicts the rise of the Alt-Right and correctly attributes its formation to the Liberty Movement.

Very interesting read:

http://takimag.com/article/the_alter...#axzz4FBUZ8VFA

Excerpt:

_Who could have imagined average conservatives even using the kind of rhetoric we hear today? Who would have predicted that a governor would even mention the idea of secession? More to the point, who could have seriously argued even three years ago that the most dynamic movement in American politics—on both left and right—would be headed up by Texas Congressman Ron Paul? Even the Tea Party phenomenon, easily mocked as it is, represents conservatives actually taking the first few tentative steps into something resembling an activist mindset. It may just be a safety valve, as such talk will be easily forgotten when the next Republican is elected. Still, rhetoric has consequences, and you can’t just start throwing words like “revolution” without changing the mindset of the people involved.

The Ron Paul movement must be credited for opening up space for conservatives on ideas such as the Federal Reserve, secession, and the accepted narratives about American history. Even more remarkable is the seeming refusal of the mainstream conservative movement to engage with the emerging liberty movement, even though it is huge potential source of activists, donors, and serious candidates.

Perhaps the reason behind this disconnect is that the Paul movement is the beginning of the post-conservative era for the American Right. If conservatism is about defending established institutions, Paul is not conservative. The liberty movement fundamentally challenges the legitimacy of the state, and implicitly challenges the cultural regime that supports it. A group that can cheer wildly when Abraham Lincoln is denounced as the worst president in American history is certainly a radical departure. The Paul movement’s historical revisionism, anti-state line, overt hostility towards the corporate (as opposed to capitalist) and government establishments, and indifference towards questions of respectability and permissible associations suggest that a decidedly anti-system Right is emerging._ 



.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> I'm not a fan of the hardcore white nationalists. White people knowingly destroyed the country after the 1920s largely because they were complacent and foolish. With that said, you have to be suicidal to welcome the masses from incompatible cultures that are inordinately dependent on our welfare state. 
> 
> As far as I'm concerned, the foreign dependents can find another host to suck on, whether they are from Syria or Albania. The cosmotarians live in this fantastical dream world in which they can litter the land with even more reliable statists and there won't be any dire consequences to come from it, despite subsidizing their generous breeding habits and penchant for handouts. 
> 
> Just look at the SNAP and WIC discrepancies with the natives.


SNAP, WIC, and school lunch are only a tiny fraction of total welfare spending. 

The largest programs by far are social security and medicare, which are exploited overwhelmingly by natives. 

When you look at total welfare spending, all programs, natives consume more per capita than immigrants.

----------


## AuH20

> SNAP, WIC, and school lunch are only a tiny fraction of total welfare spending. 
> 
> The largest programs by far are *social security and medicare*, which are exploited overwhelmingly by natives. 
> 
> When you look at total welfare spending, all programs, natives consume more per capita than immigrants.


Natives have paid more into those programs as well.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> Natives have paid more into those programs as well.


And welfare queens pay federal excise tax when they buy malt liquor.

So what?

----------


## RestorationOfLiberty

> An article from 2009 predicts the rise of the Alt-Right and correctly attributes its formation to the Liberty Movement.
> 
> Very interesting read:
> 
> http://takimag.com/article/the_alter...#axzz4FBUZ8VFA
> 
> Excerpt:
> 
> _Who could have imagined average conservatives even using the kind of rhetoric we hear today? Who would have predicted that a governor would even mention the idea of secession? More to the point, who could have seriously argued even three years ago that the most dynamic movement in American politics—on both left and right—would be headed up by Texas Congressman Ron Paul? Even the Tea Party phenomenon, easily mocked as it is, represents conservatives actually taking the first few tentative steps into something resembling an activist mindset. It may just be a safety valve, as such talk will be easily forgotten when the next Republican is elected. Still, rhetoric has consequences, and you can’t just start throwing words like “revolution” without changing the mindset of the people involved.
> ...


From a odd ball bunch to leading the fight from the New Right, not bad for 6 years time.

----------


## RestorationOfLiberty

> And welfare queens pay federal excise tax when they buy malt liquor.
> 
> So what?


If proves you are grasping at stews, and can not understand how importing welfare cases might harm the nation,or how if the left makes them legal how they will insure you never are able to stop them.

----------


## TheCount

> Natives have paid more into those programs as well.


If you go by that standard, immigrants pay taxes while receiving comparatively little in return when compared to citizens and the benefits that they receive.

You'd need to start any native off with a negative balance of what the entirety of their public education cost.  I doubt that an immigrant could ever receive enough WIC to overcome that.

----------


## Wilf

If some compared the tea party to BLM, would the alt-right be triggered by it?

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> If proves you are grasping at stews, and can not understand how importing welfare cases might harm the nation,or how if the left makes them legal how they will insure you never are able to stop them.


I don't grasp at stews, I use a spoon.

----------


## RestorationOfLiberty

> If some compared the tea party to BLM, would the alt-right be triggered by it?


Yes because the Tea Party has real idea, goals, values, etc while BLM are a bunch of useful idiots that know less then nothing about anything, and response by screaming "racist".

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> Yes because the Tea Party has real idea, goals, values, etc while BLM are a bunch of useful idiots that know less then nothing about anything, and response by screaming "racist".


If you believe that the left has a monopoly on shallowmindedness then I have some oceanfront property in Montana to sell you.

----------


## Occam's Banana

> Yes because the Tea Party has real idea, goals, values, etc while BLM are a bunch of useful idiots that know less then nothing about anything, and response by screaming "racist".

----------


## RestorationOfLiberty

> If you believe that the left has a monopoly on shallowmindedness then I have some oceanfront property in Montana to sell you.



The classic "both sides are just as bad" line, hallmark from the left.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> The classic "both sides are just as bad" line, hallmark from the left.


lmao, do you see leftists under your bed, too?

----------


## Occam's Banana

> Yes because the Tea Party has real idea, goals, values, etc while BLM are a bunch of useful idiots that know less then nothing about anything, and response by screaming "racist".





> If you believe that the left has a monopoly on shallowmindedness then I have some oceanfront property in Montana to sell you.





> The classic "both sides are just as bad" line, hallmark from the left.


You read English just as poorly as you write it ...

----------


## tod evans

> You read English just as poorly as you write it ...


I can only imagine the sheer eloquence where one graced by his speech...

And I live in the $#@!ing Ozarks........

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> BLM are a bunch of useful idiots that know less then nothing about anything, and response by screaming "racist".


Indeed

Meanwhile, **********s are a bunch of useful idiots who know less than nothing about anything, and respond by screaming "PC" or "cuck."

Both = illiterate rabble acting on their respective feelz who should not be allowed to participate in the political process

----------


## RestorationOfLiberty

> Indeed
> 
> Meanwhile, **********s are a bunch of useful idiots who know less than nothing about anything, and respond by screaming "PC" or "cuck."
> 
> Both = illiterate rabble acting on their respective feelz who should not be allowed to participate in the political process


May want to check the score board.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> May want to check the score board.


Yes, I am aware that in this horrible system called democracy, you chimps each get the same vote as we do.

...and, since you outnumber us, tragedy ensues.

----------


## RestorationOfLiberty

> Yes, I am aware that in this horrible system called democracy, you chimps each get the same vote as we do.
> 
> ...and, since you outnumber us, tragedy ensues.


So if Democracy is so awful why do you support the system of which future voters are brought in to vote against you?

----------


## RestorationOfLiberty

> Yes, I am aware that in this horrible system called democracy, you chimps each get the same vote as we do.
> 
> ...and, since you outnumber us, tragedy ensues.



Still waiting on a reply...

----------


## RestorationOfLiberty

> Yes, I am aware that in this horrible system called democracy, you chimps each get the same vote as we do.
> 
> ...and, since you outnumber us, tragedy ensues.



Helllllllllloooooooo?

----------


## pcosmar

> So if Democracy is so awful why do you support the system of which future voters are brought in to vote against you?


How do I know they are not just voting against You?

What makes you think I want Your Police State?

----------


## Sammy

I like the alt right on some issues...But I don't agree with them on the race issue & on economics...

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> Helllllllllloooooooo?


Tell you what, if you can reformulate your three year old question so that it's grammatical, I'll answer.

----------


## RestorationOfLiberty

> How do I know they are not just voting against You?
> 
> What makes you think I want Your Police State?


Voting away the 1st, 2nd, 4th, 10th Amendments effects us all, turn America into a Latin slum of a nation effects us all, robbing of a nation and a future for free men effects as us..Which is what those invaders will do if we do not stop them.

A border, A wall, and keep out invaders is not a "police state"...You either keep them out or deal with the damage they do when they are here. You want to see a "police state" look at the areas they take up large numbers, high crime, and to "fight it" they pass all sorts of anti freedom laws like gun control, high taxes to pay for the new police force add ons, etc...Down side of keeping them out? Nothing.....

----------


## RestorationOfLiberty

> I like the alt right on some issues...But I don't agree with them on the race issue & on economics...


Why on race, what dont we get right?

----------


## RestorationOfLiberty

> Tell you what, if you can reformulate your three year old question so that it's grammatical, I'll answer.


Stop making excuses........If Democracy is so awful, why do you support the never ending flow of voters who are going to vote against you into the nation to begin with?

----------


## pcosmar

> Voting away the 1st, 2nd, 4th, 10th Amendments effects us all, turn America into a Latin slum of a nation effects us all, robbing of a nation and a future for free men effects as us..Which is what those invaders will do if we do not stop them.
> 
> A border, A wall, and keep out invaders is not a "police state"...You either keep them out or deal with the damage they do when they are here. You want to see a "police state" look at the areas they take up large numbers, high crime, and to "fight it" they pass all sorts of anti freedom laws like gun control, high taxes to pay for the new police force add ons, etc...Down side of keeping them out? Nothing.....


The "Voting Away" was done by Americans long before any Border issue existed..

And a Wall and Guards is Most certainly a Police State... which we already have in abundance and have no need of increases.

I do not worry about a few immigrants when there are literally Millions of Americans voting my rights away..
It is an overreaction to a minor issue,,,  and a profitable political Football and I have seen the game played before by Reagan,,,

It is at best a distraction from the Economic crisis and Foreign Interventions.

----------


## RestorationOfLiberty

> The "Voting Away" was done by Americans long before any Border issue existed..
> 
> And a Wall and Guards is Most certainly a Police State... which we already have in abundance and have no need of increases.
> 
> I do not worry about a few immigrants when there are literally Millions of Americans voting my rights away..
> It is an overreaction to a minor issue,,,  and a profitable political Football and I have seen the game played before by Reagan,,,
> 
> It is at best a distraction from the Economic crisis and Foreign Interventions.


No, walls are BP are not a "police state", stop being a spreg.

Once again, why are you allowing more enemy voters to come in and make a difficult task more difficult?

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> Stop making excuses........If Democracy is so awful, why do you support the never ending flow of voters who are going to vote against you into the nation to begin with?


(Hey, that's grammatical!)

The electorate is already terrible, socialistic (this would include you). 

They really can't get more terrible.

Once you jump in the pool, you can't get more wet.

So, in the meantime, while we await our democratic doom, let''s not _also_ kidnap people at the border.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> (Hey, that's grammatical!)
> 
> The electorate is already terrible, socialistic (this would include you). 
> 
> They really can't get more terrible.
> 
> Once you jump in the pool, you can't get more wet.
> 
> So, in the meantime, while we await our democratic doom, let''s not _also_ kidnap people at the border.


It can get much worse, you are inviting in those who will launch a bolshevik revolution.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> It can get much worse, you are inviting in those who will launch a bolshevik revolution.


You wouldn't even notice a bolshevik revolution. were it clothed in the right nationalistic slogans. 

In fact, you haven't. 

The revolution was.

----------


## RestorationOfLiberty

> (Hey, that's grammatical!)
> 
> The electorate is already terrible, socialistic (this would include you). 
> 
> They really can't get more terrible.
> 
> Once you jump in the pool, you can't get more wet.
> 
> So, in the meantime, while we await our democratic doom, let''s not _also_ kidnap people at the border.


So the kitten is on fire, so just throw more gas on it anyways? You really are a spreg.

----------


## RestorationOfLiberty

> You wouldn't even notice a bolshevik revolution. were it clothed in the right nationalistic slogans. 
> 
> In fact, you haven't. 
> 
> The revolution was.


Yeah, we would, stop projecting your total detachment from reality onto others.

----------


## Sammy

> Why on race, what dont we get right?


The alt right supports a white ethno state, I support immigration reduction from non whites countries but I oppose a white ethno state!
Om Economics the alt right is even worse...Richard Spencer supports single payer healthcare & the Green new deal.

----------


## pcosmar

> stop being a spreg.


I'm not Scottish.




> *S*cottish *P*arliament *R*enewable energy & *E*nergy efficiency *G*roup


and you are an idiot.

----------


## RestorationOfLiberty

> The alt right supports a white ethno state, I support immigration reduction from non whites countries but I oppose a white ethno state!
> Om Economics the alt right is even worse...Richard Spencer supports single payer healthcare & the Green new deal.



Why do you oppose Whites having states for themselves?

Yeah, they are wrong are a few things but what we get right we get right. Spencer is wrong on healthcare, econ but when you are a white who is outnumbere dby default everything will go to $#@!, Visa vi South Africa.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Why do you oppose Whites having states for themselves?
> 
> Yeah, they are wrong are a few things but what we get right we get right. Spencer is wrong on healthcare, econ but when you are a white who is outnumbere dby default everything will go to $#@!, Visa vi South Africa.


Culture is what is important and since it tends to correlate with race/ethnicity and is the end product you care about if there is a significant racial influence on it then you don't need to worry about race/ethnicity.

----------


## tod evans

> Why do you oppose Whites having states for themselves?
> 
> Yeah, they are wrong are a few things but what we get right we get right. Spencer is wrong on healthcare, econ but when you are a white who is outnumbere dby default everything will go to $#@!, Visa vi South Africa.


Hey Whiz-Kid....

Have you looked at ethnic demographics?

Here's governments take with a pretty picture;


https://www.ers.usda.gov/data-produc...?topicId=14909





> Tuesday, May 14, 2019
> Rural America is less racially and ethnically diverse than the Nations urban areas. In 2017, Whites accounted for nearly 80 percent of the rural population (compared to 58 percent in urban areas). While Hispanics were the fastest-growing segment of the rural population, they account for only 9 percent of the rural population (20 percent in urban areas). Blacks made up 8 percent of the rural population (13 percent in urban areas). American Indians were the only minority group with a higher rural (2 percent) than urban share (0.5 percent). Relatively few Asians and Pacific Islanders (included in the Other category) were rural residents, with these groups accounting for 1 and 0.1 percent of the rural population, respectively. The rest of the Other category reported multiple races and accounted for 1.8 percent of the rural population. This chart appears in the November 2018 ERS report, Rural America at a Glance, 2018 Edition.

----------


## pcosmar

> Why do you oppose Whites having states for themselves?


Why would I support such an Elitist nightmare?

----------


## RestorationOfLiberty

> Why would I support such an Elitist nightmare?



How is it an "elitist nightmare" to have a nation for your own people, we had this between 1790-1954 and it worked out great for us.

----------


## RestorationOfLiberty

> Hey Whiz-Kid....
> 
> Have you looked at ethnic demographics?
> 
> Here's governments take with a pretty picture;
> 
> 
> https://www.ers.usda.gov/data-produc...?topicId=14909



Yeah it makes the greatest case for an Ethno-state

----------


## RestorationOfLiberty

> Culture is what is important and since it tends to correlate with race/ethnicity and is the end product you care about if there is a significant racial influence on it then you don't need to worry about race/ethnicity.


...How so?

----------


## Swordsmyth

> ...How so?


If race/ethnicity has a significant effect then it will show up in a nations culture and if you exclude people from that culture/nation you will exclude that race/ethnicity without having to target them based on race/ethnicity, if race/ethnicity has no significant effect then you will still not allow immigration from anti-liberty cultures and you won't have created the assumption that white communists etc. are acceptable because of their race/ethnicity.

----------


## RestorationOfLiberty

> If race/ethnicity has a significant effect then it will show up in a nations culture and if you exclude people from that culture/nation you will exclude that race/ethnicity without having to target them based on race/ethnicity, if race/ethnicity has no significant effect then you will still not allow immigration from anti-liberty cultures and you won't have created the assumption that white communists etc. are acceptable because of their race/ethnicity.


Well yeah, that goes without saying.

----------


## pcosmar

> How is it an "elitist nightmare" to have a nation for your own people, we had this between 1790-1954 and it worked out great for us.


"My"Own People?

I don't own people..

and the State defines me as White.. I reject their definition.

And I certainly don't want a bunch of you.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> "My"Own People?
> 
> I don't own people..
> 
> and the State defines me as White.. I reject their definition.
> 
> And I certainly don't want a bunch of you.


Illinois NAZIs: people who are NAZIs, whose pensions are also deeply underfunded

----------


## RestorationOfLiberty

> "My"Own People?
> 
> I don't own people..
> 
> and the State defines me as White.. I reject their definition.
> 
> And I certainly don't want a bunch of you.



Well if you want to play Mr Atomized you can do so all by yourself.

Well i hope you love live among hordes of 3rd world welfare voters, I bet they will respect your property rights.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> Well if you want to play Mr Atomized you can do so all by yourself.


Ah, the chestnut about how libertarians are 'atomic individuals,' reject society, etc (i.e. complete nonsense).

Isn't "the right stuff" coming out with any new themes; must you recycle the same old material?

----------


## RestorationOfLiberty

> Ah, the chestnut about how libertarians are 'atomic individuals,' reject society, etc (i.e. complete nonsense).
> 
> Isn't "the right stuff" coming out with any new themes; must you recycle the same old material?


No, it is, you people are largely just spregs who do nothing but reject anything that shows you to be wrong, your self defeating world view never does get off the ground people of people like you and if it does its only thinks to people like Stefan Molyneux, Hoppe, who understand basic cause and effect and based their world view on facts rather then against them...

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> spregs


I didn't read the rest of your post.

This term, "spregs," you pepper that into many of your comments.

From which "alternative media" venue did you learn this word?

That is, whom are you parroting?

----------


## RestorationOfLiberty

> I didn't read the rest of your post.
> 
> This term, "spregs," you pepper that into many of your comments.
> 
> From which "alternative media" venue did you learn this word?
> 
> That is, whom are you parroting?


If you read the term, you fit that profile to a tee...Not my fault you are a spreg, spreg.

The idea that just because you repeat the same handful of lines, therefore everyone else has to be really does show that your projection has gotten worse. Just because you are an NPC does not mean everyone else is...

----------


## pcosmar

> I didn't read the rest of your post.
> 
> This term, "spregs," you pepper that into many of your comments.
> 
> From which "alternative media" venue did you learn this word?
> 
> That is, whom are you parroting?


Was wondering the same and searched for this made up derogation.

Super secret Q Speek no doubt.

----------


## RestorationOfLiberty

> Was wondering the same and searched for this made up derogation.
> 
> Super secret Q Speek no doubt.



https://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=sperg

Are you both in a contest to try and out dumbass each other?

----------


## pcosmar

> https://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=sperg
> 
> Are you both in a contest to try and out dumbass each other?


So,, a made up word exclusive to basement dwelling Internet Trolls with no Intellectual Debate Skills. 

got ya

----------


## RestorationOfLiberty

> So,, a made up word exclusive to basement dwelling Internet Trolls with no Intellectual Debate Skills. 
> 
> got ya


Oh we have established who is lacking in skill, coming from the "we already have welfare voters here, so just refuse to keep out new ones because muh lack of reasoning" side.

You bring nothing to table, add nothing, and aid and abide the enemies of of everything you claim to value, your a joke and a bad one at that.

----------


## pcosmar

> Oh we have established who is lacking in skill
> ,


LOL

We see who is lacking manners.

Straw-man arguments are no argument at all.

Made up words are not valid in intellectual debate,,and you lack the required intellect to be even considered debate..

this is simply Troll baiting.

----------


## TheCount

> If race/ethnicity has a significant effect then it will show up in a nations culture and if you exclude people from that culture/nation you will exclude that race/ethnicity without having to target them based on race/ethnicity, if race/ethnicity has no significant effect then you will still not allow immigration from anti-liberty cultures and you won't have created the assumption that white communists etc. are acceptable because of their race/ethnicity.


  "Culture"

----------


## Swordsmyth

> "Culture"


Yes, culture, I don't want Swedes coming here and turning us into the kind of mess they turned Sweden into any more than people with higher melanin counts.

----------


## TheCount

> Yes, culture, I don't want Swedes coming here and turning us into the kind of mess they turned Sweden into any more than people with higher melanin counts.


  Statists and white nationalists talking about keeping out anti-liberty "cultures.". Couldn't be funnier.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Statists and white nationalists talking about keeping out anti-liberty "cultures.". Couldn't be funnier.


You have interesting hallucinations.

----------


## TheCount

> You have interesting hallucinations.


  Which part am I hallucinating, wormtongue?

----------


## RestorationOfLiberty

> LOL
> 
> We see who is lacking manners.
> 
> Straw-man arguments are no argument at all.
> 
> Made up words are not valid in intellectual debate,,and you lack the required intellect to be even considered debate..
> 
> this is simply Troll baiting.


You are the one claiming "We already have welfare voters in this nation, therefore it makes NO sense to stop MORE from entering into the nation"...

You are the one who can not understand basic cause and effect, voter trends, demographics and their impact on your rights.

----------


## RestorationOfLiberty

> Yes, culture, I don't want Swedes coming here and turning us into the kind of mess they turned Sweden into any more than people with higher melanin counts.


"But its different if they are non white, because "RACISM!!!!" is the worse thing that a person can suffer, not the loss of their nation, culture, rights, future, didnt you know?"

----------


## RestorationOfLiberty

> Statists and white nationalists talking about keeping out anti-liberty "cultures.". Couldn't be funnier.


...So are you saying that some cultures are not hardwired against liberty
...Are you saying that all cultures value the same things to the same degree? 
...Are you saying that values, culture do not effect voters, voting trends? 

....Are you saying that anyone who can see the facts for themselves are "statist? or "White Nationalists"..?

IF that is case, just leave before we throw you out. If you want to believe lies, no one will stop you, its when the fallout of those actions effects others that they get to stop you to protect themselves from your  stupidty.

----------


## RestorationOfLiberty

> Which part am I hallucinating, wormtongue?



That all people and cultures value/want the same things..

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Which part am I hallucinating, wormtongue?


That's a nice deceptively edited quote in your signature:

  Originally Posted by *Swordsmyth*  
 				It is disgraceful that anybody here opposes Trump


Here is the real deal:




> It is disgraceful that anybody here opposes  Trump's efforts to stop the invasion and fight back in the trade wars,  America was only a few years away from becoming a communist province of  the NAU and then the globalist empire.


 @Brian4Liberty

----------


## pcosmar

> [/FONT]
> Here is the real deal:
> 
> 
>  @Brian4Liberty


So,, it changes nothing..

I find it disgusting that anyone here promotes the Clown.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> So,, it changes nothing..
> 
> I find it disgusting that anyone here promotes the Clown.


It changes everything and Trump is the least of all possible goods, better than his opposition and the best option we have right now.

----------


## pcosmar

> It changes everything and Trump is the least of all possible goods,


TDS

On Display

The whole Campaign was a Circus devoid of Principles.. The Clown Beat The Witch..

and the troublemaker in Chief is  doing exactly as he is told. Leading us to War.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> Was wondering the same and searched for this made up derogation.
> 
> Super secret Q Speek no doubt.


When those marines arrive on that super secret base on Trump's golf course to arrest the deep state traitors, the code word is "spreg."

...alternatively, if things go wrong, the code word is "unicorn."

----------


## TheCount

> When those marines arrive on that super secret base on Trump's golf course to arrest the deep state traitors, the code word is "spreg."
> 
> ...alternatively, if things go wrong, the code word is "unicorn."


Don't forget to retreat to our super secret bases in the basements of pizza parlors with no basement.

----------


## RestorationOfLiberty

> So,, it changes nothing..
> 
> I find it disgusting that anyone here promotes the Clown.


Dont you have something to ruin?

----------


## RestorationOfLiberty

> TDS
> 
> On Display
> 
> The whole Campaign was a Circus devoid of Principles.. The Clown Beat The Witch..
> 
> and the troublemaker in Chief is  doing exactly as he is told. Leading us to War.



Tell you what, when your faction wins elections, maybe then you will gain some kind of credibility, until then sperg on.

----------


## RestorationOfLiberty

> Dont you have something to ruin?


 @pcosmar, if you are going to comment/leave neg rep, have the balls to leave it for all to see.

----------


## pcosmar

> @pcosmar, if you are going to comment/leave neg rep, have the balls to leave it for all to see.


I think my disdain for you and your ilk is well known and documented.

I am curious as to why you remain on this forum,, as you obviously don't belong..

and your -rep was earned,,

----------


## RestorationOfLiberty

> I think my disdain for you and your ilk is well known and documented.
> 
> I am curious as to why you remain on this forum,, as you obviously don't belong..
> 
> and your -rep was earned,,



I do, I value freedom, Liberty and the people who value them. You do not.

Why do you and nation wreckers like @Zippyjuan stay inside of America if you do not value its people protecting their nation, culture, rights and future?

----------


## pcosmar

> I do, I value freedom, Liberty and the people who value them. You do not.


No you don't.

You want an Authoritarian Police State to control all those other people.

Nothing but another petty Nazi.. Aryan Trash.

go back to stormfront

----------


## RestorationOfLiberty

> No you don't.
> 
> You want an Authoritarian Police State to control all those other people.
> 
> Nothing but another petty Nazi.. Aryan Trash.
> 
> go back to stormfront


No, I want the state to do its job, protection from invasion and fraud. You think the state doing anything=police state, it isnt so. You are an anarchist.

Yeah, I want people who have my views, my values, the values that build America to be the majority in the nation that our Founding and Forefathers created for us to enjoy and pass down to our posterity. 

IF YOU have an issue with that, YOU are going to be the ones leaving.

----------


## pcosmar

> IF YOU have an issue with that, YOU are going to be the ones leaving.


If this place continues to turn into a Cultural Supremacist Trumptard site.. 

There may be no point in staying.

----------


## RestorationOfLiberty

> If this place continues to turn into a Cultural Supremacist Trumptard site.. 
> 
> There may be no point in staying.


 I am not talking about the site, I am talking about the country.

----------


## PAF

> No, I want the state to do its job, protection from invasion and fraud. You think the state doing anything=police state, it isnt so. You are an anarchist.
> 
> Yeah, I want people who have my views, my values, the values that build America to be the majority in the nation that our Founding and Forefathers created for us to enjoy and pass down to our posterity. 
> 
> IF YOU have an issue with that, YOU are going to be the ones leaving.


Wow. Some screen name.

Every single word in that post is wrong.

I ask the same question: Why are you even here? But then I answer: because with posts like yours we have something to discuss and then we agorists, anarchists, liberty lovers can set the record straight.

----------


## Todd

The irony that the user who started this thread is banned.

----------


## Todd

> I am not talking about the site, I am talking about the country.


Love it or leave it Fallacy.  


The retarded ejaculation of Neocons circa 9/11/2001........Now rehashed and repackaged for the Trump era.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> So,, a made up word exclusive to basement dwelling Internet Trolls with no Intellectual Debate Skills. 
> 
> got ya


...which, naturally, he also misspelled (spreg sperg)

...must be a trad.

----------


## Sammy

> The irony that the user who started this thread is banned.


Why was he banned?

----------


## pcosmar

> Why was he banned?


I just walked back in,,,

Perhaps someone with the ability,  read his posts.

----------

